# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Se eu fosse lojista...

## Ricardo Pinto

Estou a criar este tópico porque tenho reparado que muita gente não está contente com os preços praticados pelos lojistas.

Trabalho na área da ciência/saúde, não tenho qualquer experiência na área de economia ou como gerir um negócio. Todavia, devido à experiência acumulada de aquariofilia, acho que posso reproduzir alguns passos do negócio com alguma legitimidade.

Não ambiciono abrir nenhuma loja de aquariofilia, o objectivo desta discussão é aproveitar a experiência de alguns membros, nomeadamente noutros negócios/áreas para ajudar os lojistas a maximizar os seus lucros e ao mesmo tempo diminuir os preços para o consumidor final.

*Se eu fosse um lojista.*

- Imaginem que comprava 10 Flavescens a um fornecedor  a tabela de preços marca 7,5/unidade.

- O transporte, por Air Mail, fica 70 - 1 caixa. Dado o tamanho dos peixes e a quantidade de ar/água necessária para o transporte, não se consegue colocar mais de 10 peixes por caixa.

- O total da encomenda foi 145.

- Imaginem que a taxa de mortalidade habitual na minha loja é 25% após os peixes chegarem vivos (Desconheço se algum lojista calcula isto). Digo vivos, porque os que chegam mortos (DOA = Dead on Arrival) são descontados pelo fornecedor. Apesar de ter excelentes condições na minha loja, não consigo evitar que alguns peixes morram - devido ao stress, por não comerem, outras doenças, etc.

- Portanto gastei 145 e tenho 7 Flavescens para venda  145/7 = 20,71/unidade.

- Colocando uma margem de lucro de 1,5x (lucro bruto + custos de manutenção), o custo por unidade de um flavescens fica 31,07 (Sem IVA).

- 31,07 + IVA = 38,22 por cada Flavescens.

Ou seja um peixe que na origem custou 7,5, _"Se eu fosse lojista"..._ colocava-o à venda por *38,22*. _Que ladrão!_
Acham justo? Qual o preço que achariam justo?

O meu ponto é . Alguém tem ideia como contornar estes custos e maximizar os lucros?

Claro que este é um exemplo muito simples, mas creio estar perto da realidade. Por favor corrijam-me se estiver errado.

Dado que não existe nenhum mestrado ou MBA em "gestão de uma loja de aquariofilia",  não sei como os lojistas obtém formação para gerir um negócio. À primeira vista parece-me muito complexo e com demasiadas variáveis para ser um bom negócio (daqueles que dá muito dinheiro).

Não pretendo ser aqui o advogado do Diabo e defender as lojas. O meu interesse é obter o mínimo preço possível para os consumidores com o máximo de lucro para o lojista. 

A realidade é que o hobby não sobrevive sem lojas dedicadas. As lojas online podem dar uma ajuda, mas não substituem nem nunca substituirão as lojas físicas. 

Espero com este tópico não abrir a Caixa de Pandora e começar uma guerra civil entre lojistas e membros.  :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Ricardo
Exercício interessante .
A única coisa que discordo é que 1,5 como margem bruta + custos de manutenção não chega na minha opinião . Porque quando se calcular o lucro ele não vai existir porque as despesas fixas irão comer a margem . Basta pensar que para manter uma loja média são precisos no mínimo 3 empregados ( e sim o ordenado do patrão tem que estar contemplado bem como a renda da loja mesmo que seja proprietário ) e a factura da luz é brutal . basta pensar no que pagam na vossa casa e agora multipliquem pelos litros da loja . A Reefdiscus tinha uma factura mensal de 800 euros de electricidade há 10 anos atrás .
Quer se tenha 1 ou 20 clientes por dia as luzes têm que estar acesas, os peixes têm que comer e os aquários têm que ser limpos e as mudanças de água têm que ser feitas . Tudo depende da rotação dos peixes e corais .

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Na minha opinião se não conseguirmos fazer reprodução das espécies cá, vamos ter sempre um custo elevado por causa do transporte.

Por outro lado, como cada peixe já tem um preço médio, não me parece que um lojista que o consiga mais barato o vá vender mais barato também. Acho é que vai manter o preço e aumentar a sua margem.
Se houvesse muita concorrência nesta área, até poderia baixar o preço, mas não é o caso.

Por exemplo, aqui em braga só há uma loja que vende peixes de água salgada... sem concorrência não há motivo aparente para baixar preços

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas!

Queria acrescentar...

Custos financeiros( comissões de multibancos, juros, taxas, custos de trf bancárias)

Custos com estado( Segurança social, Impostos e taxas)

Custos com alvarás Camarários e licenças para ter porta aberta.

Custos com imobilizaçao de stock.

Custos com comunicações ( Telemóveis, Telefones, Internet, etc...)

Custos com pessoal( 14 meses de ordenados, férias etc...)

Custos e perdas extraordinárias( quebras etc...)

.
.
.

etc.


É assim  tao linear a compra de vivos? ou será que os logistas alem desses 10 flavenses não terao de comprar no mesmo pacote  outros animias que até nem precisem???


Por fim, será que os DOA são resolvidos de forma simples, como um crédito??? ja ouvi falar em pessoal que tem que congelar os mortos  entre outras coisas...para ver ressarcidos os seus créditos.

Não sou logista nem defendo os logistas, mas entendo que nao podemos fazer contas de forma simples...


Fiquem bem.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ok. Levantaram aqui um ponto importante. 

Como se calcula a margem bruta de um produto? 

No material, dado que não são bens perecíveis e que os fornecedores estimam um PVP, não há muito que enganar. Penso que deve rondar os 25%-50% (sem IVA) e dependendo do produto.

Agora como calcular a margem bruta para os seres vivos? 

É possível calcular logo à partida? Ou no mínimo tem de se saber a facturação média e os custos? 

Definem-se objectivos mínimos de facturação? Como fazem as empresas de outros ramos?

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Achas que sim... aqui em PT é pelo menos 100%... há que enriquecer depressa antes que o barco vá ao fundo...  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:

----------


## José Cruz

Pegando no post do Heitor e do N.Ferreira de Almeida podem fazer antes outro exercicio

Uma loja apenas dedicada à aquariofilia com contas feitas por baixo tem de custos mensais:

Renda: 800.00
Amortização de capital investido: 50.000/60(meses): 833.00
Luz: 350.00
Agua: 50.00
Telefone: 40.00
Funcionario: 1.000
Gerente: 1.500
Viatura: 300.00
Consumiveis da loja: 100.00

Façam as contas e vejam quantos zebrasosomas tem de vender por mês  :SbClown:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> Funcionario: 1.000
> Gerente: 1.500


cá está o meu homem :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

quando abrires uma loja eu posso ser o gerente  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## José Cruz

Desconta-lhe o IRS a Segurança Social (11% + 22%) e diz-me se ainda estás interessado em trabalhar 7 dias por semana 12 horas/dia  :Olá:

----------


## António Vitor

err...
precisam de empregados para quÊ?

Nunca vi muito movimento que justifique em nenhuma loja cá em PT de mais de 1 empregado...

querem é fazer vidas de ócio...
 :Big Grin: 
grandes calões...

----------


## António Vitor

> Desconta-lhe o IRS a Segurança Social (11% + 22%) e diz-me se ainda estás interessado em trabalhar 7 dias por semana 12 horas/dia


também é verdade...
agora se for bem gerido não vai ser preciso tanto tempo, 8 horas por dia chega, com funcionário...
e nem é preciso ser 7 dias por semana....basta arranjarem um bom funcionário...
 :Big Grin:  e fazerem turnos...
ou arranjar sócio...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

António 
Mas os sócios num negócio também têm que ser remunerados . Também entram nas contas . E todas as pessoas têm direito ao descanso . Basta é que nas 40 horas semanais produzam .

----------


## António Vitor

> António 
> Mas os sócios num negócio também têm que ser remunerados . Também entram nas contas . E todas as pessoas têm direito ao descanso . Basta é que nas 40 horas semanais produzam .


O sócio é para ganhar o mesmo...partilhar lucro, isso é que pode parecer mal...
quando os salários em PT estão baixissimos, pode se o negócio render bem, ser um estorvo...

e o sócio pode até trabalhar menos, se for daqueles que preferem o ócio...
 :Big Grin: 

portanto um cheap empregado, dois para fazerem turnos...melhor 3.

deixar a coisa andar, e ócio...
com lucros q.b.

claro que as coisas não são assim, a maior parte tem de lutar para ter o negócio à tona de água...
mas alguns conseguem vencer...mesmo sem muito esforço...
tudo depende.

----------


## Helena Pais

Zebrassomas por 7,5 só se for mesmo por importação directa... em Portugal podem acrescentar o triplo nos fornecedores nacionais...

Quanto à importação directa... contem com CITES (pagamento ao médico veterinário e papel por cada item que careça), viagens de avião, packaging (por caixa, convém referir que as encomendas têm que ter no mínimo 100kg, equivalente a 6-8 caixas e mais ou menos 300 peixes de tamanho médio), certificado de origem, taxa de segurança do aeroporto/kg e taxa de combustivel/kg... 

Quanto aos DOA... não há créditos caso seja inferior a 5%... Depois é creditado na compra seguinte... Bora lá vender os 350 peixes para fazer outra remessa...

Chegando a Portugal, quase certo que se deva pagar IVA (não sei)... 

Quanto à qualidade... nunca viram uma quarentena em cima...os lojistas que se amanhem... é praticamente sair do mar para serem ensacados...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Oh!

Então passa-se a vida aqui no fórum a cascar nos lojistas - "margens de 300%" "Magnatas aquariofilos" -  e agora não há ninguem que contrarie o que se tem dito?


 :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Vitor Melo

Olá Ricardo e RFA, tudo bem com vocês? (peço desculpa aos restantes, mas não conheço pessoalmente).  

Ricardo, agrada-me a forma como abordas a questão, fugindo, ou pelo menos tentando, ao bombardeamento constante aos logistas... E sobre esta questão:




> Pegando no post do Heitor e do N.Ferreira de Almeida podem fazer antes outro exercicio
> 
> Uma loja apenas dedicada à aquariofilia com contas feitas por baixo tem de custos mensais:
> 
> Renda: 800.00 - OK
> Amortização de capital investido: 50.000/60(meses): 833.00 Assumindo que os 50000 são suficientes, não pagas juros ao banco??
> Luz: 350.00 manifestamente pouco
> Agua: 50.00 Igualmente pouco
> Telefone: 40.00 OK
> ...



Honestamente, e sem querer ser mal interpretado, pois estou ligado a esta coisa da aquariofilia profissionalmente há 10 anos, nenhuma loja sobreviverá com margens inferiores a 100%. Juntando a tudo o que já aqui foi dito, acrescento o valor dos aquários onde estão os seres vivos, calhas de iluminação, custos de manter estes aquários saudáveis e apresentáveis, etc, etc, etc.

Na minha opinião, a única forma de se poder baixar preços é comprar em quantidade e isso em Portugal não existe nem me parece que vá existir tão cedo. E quando falo em quantidade, não me refiro nem a 10, nem a 20 nem a 30 Zebrasomas... O que acontece SEMPRE é ver malta a organizar compras conjuntas de material.......... ao estrangeiro! NUNCA me vieram perguntar que preço faria a 10 baldes de sal ou ao artigo X ou ao vivo Y... Nunca! Porquê? Não sei, mas desconfio o que todos pensam: os logistas são uns ladrões e aqueles que têm lojas por carolice e hobby ainda deviam lucrar menos... Com esta mentalidade, não dá. E essa, para mim, é a maior crise que Portugal atravessa, a crise de valores e respectiva valorização do que é nosso.

Peço desculpa se fugi à essência do tópico, mas parece-me que tudo está relacionado.



Um abraço,
Vitor Melo

----------


## António Vitor

> Oh!
> 
> Então passa-se a vida aqui no fórum a cascar nos lojistas - "margens de 300%" "Magnatas aquariofilos" -  e agora não há ninguem que contrarie o que se tem dito?


h :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

como nunca vi nenhuma loja a abrir segunda loja (extenção) nos ultimos tempos, acho sinceramente que o lucro dos lojistas é infimo ...

observei até o contrário...portanto dúvido muito que tenham assim tantos lucros...tal como tinha dito, são apenas meia duzia de cromos a comprar uns coralzecos...

só que são chupados até ao tutano...
 :Big Grin: 
mas de outra forma nem lojas haveria...

é uma questão de sobrevivência....porque afinal somos uns meia duzia de cromos...
heeh

----------


## José Cruz

Vítor...referí que estava a fazer as contas por baixo




> Na minha opinião, a única forma de se poder baixar preços é comprar em quantidade e isso em Portugal não existe nem me parece que vá existir tão cedo. E quando falo em quantidade, não me refiro nem a 10, nem a 20 nem a 30 Zebrasomas... O que acontece SEMPRE é ver malta a organizar compras conjuntas de material.......... ao estrangeiro! NUNCA me vieram perguntar que preço faria a 10 baldes de sal ou ao artigo X ou ao vivo Y... Nunca! Porquê? Não sei, mas desconfio o que todos pensam: os logistas são uns ladrões e aqueles que têm lojas por carolice e hobby ainda deviam lucrar menos... Com esta mentalidade, não dá. E essa, para mim, é a maior crise que Portugal atravessa, a crise de valores e respectiva valorização do que é nosso.


A malta quando organiza as compras conjuntas ou mesmo quando prefere comprar isoladamente numa loja online distante por uma diferença minima, esquece que a única coisa que está a fazer é obrigar o logista a aumentar a margem nos produtos que esses têm de lhe continuar a comprar a ele. Por isso os vivos entre outros produtos vão sendo cada vez mais caros...poupam num lado mas acabam por pagar a diferença no outro.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá grande Vitor,




> O que acontece SEMPRE é ver malta a organizar compras conjuntas de material.......... ao estrangeiro! NUNCA me vieram perguntar que preço faria a 10 baldes de sal ou ao artigo X ou ao vivo Y... Nunca! Porquê?


Essa é uma boa questão. Nunca tinha pensado nisso desse ponto de vista.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Ricardo e RFA, tudo bem com vocês? (peço desculpa aos restantes, mas não conheço pessoalmente).  
> 
> Ricardo, agrada-me a forma como abordas a questão, fugindo, ou pelo menos tentando, ao bombardeamento constante aos logistas... E sobre esta questão:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestamente, e sem querer ser mal interpretado, pois estou ligado a esta coisa da aquariofilia profissionalmente há 10 anos, nenhuma loja sobreviverá com margens inferiores a 100%. Juntando a tudo o que já aqui foi dito, acrescento o valor dos aquários onde estão os seres vivos, calhas de iluminação, custos de manter estes aquários saudáveis e apresentáveis, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


EXCELENTE POST...
concordo...mesmo que me incluas no molhe...acho que sim pelas minhas ultimas intervenções.
 :Big Grin: 

Se eu posso evitar, compro cá, a loja que eu costumo ir (ultimamente)e que é de uma pessoa que por carolice a tem, e faz disto um hobby que passou a negócio. pratica até preços aceitáveis.

O que eu também quero é poder comprar marcas mais Xungas e mais baratas...

 :Big Grin: 
O red sea é xunga, mas eu prefiro o red sea(mais barato), e sinceramente só encontro o red sea muito caro, ou inexistente nas lojas...marcas não xunga encontro com facilidade ....
hehe

O que é um contracenso, no pobre país....
possivelmente aparecem mais à venda marcas que lhes dão mais margem de lucro...pode ser... 

AGORA SE EU MORASSE JUNTO AO PORTO, ia todos os fins de semana atestar o depósito à galiza...
hehehe

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Vitor
E um prazer rever-te aqui . Gosto sempre de ler quem sabe do que fala e o faz duma forma equibrada e construtiva . O Ricardo começou bem como sempre , o José Cruz e o Heitor ajudaram-nos a fazer contas e começamos a compreender e a conhecer melhor a realidade deste "negocio " em Portugal.

----------


## António Vitor

> Vítor...referí que estava a fazer as contas por baixo
> 
> 
> 
> A malta quando organiza as compras conjuntas ou mesmo quando prefere comprar isoladamente numa loja online distante por uma diferença minima, esquece que a única coisa que está a fazer é obrigar o logista a aumentar a margem nos produtos que esses têm de lhe continuar a comprar a ele. Por isso os vivos entre outros produtos vão sendo cada vez mais caros...poupam num lado mas acabam por pagar a diferença no outro.


A culpa é da globalização que eu abomino, isto das fronteiras abertas, vai dar cabo deste país em 3 tempos...

acho que a amazon em numero de vendas deve já equivaler a todas as livrarias nacionais x10...
 :Big Grin: 

mas os lojistas não se poderiam associar, na luta contra esse estado de coisas, e formar uma associação secreta, para fazer compras conjuntas?
 :Wink: 
depois podiam praticar preços diferentes, se a loja fosse no estoril ou em chelas...

deixando de brincadeiras:
continuo a achar que não há massa humana suficiente para alimentar as muitas lojas que existem, o online nem sequer é muito forte, as pessoas preferem compraR NA loja eu prefiro, a maior parte das pessoas também...
mas...somos muito poucos, daí a procura ser baixa, só que a lei de mercado não funciona, porque o mercado são os tais cromos, que compram mesmo caro...como eu que dei 100 euros por um red flame...ou 700 euros por um escumador ou...compra uma vortech...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Vitor
> E um prazer rever-te aqui . Gosto sempre de ler quem sabe do que fala e o faz duma forma equibrada e construtiva . O Ricardo começou bem como sempre , o José Cruz e o Heitor ajudaram-nos a fazer contas e começamos a compreender e a conhecer melhor a realidade deste "negocio " em Portugal.


Vou tentar não meter piadas nas minhas frases ...

O problema é que a génese da maior parte das lojas, provém de hobbistas, todos querem em segredo abrir uma loja (eu não...), alguns conseguem, e é mais uma a contar com o tal número restrito de aficionados consumidores. (POTENCIAIS CONRRENTES), algumas passam a hobby, e grande parte são part-times...

Para mim é essa a razão (elevado número de lojas para o número de consumdores) e apenas essa dos preços exorbitantes, na alemanhã o mercado funciona...
Existe a tal lei da oferta e da procura e concorrência...

Aqui simplesmente a lei de mercado não funciona, e ponto final...
Acham que ao evitarmos comprar fora faz com que o mercado comece a funcionar?

dúvido...

uma analógia existe uma quantidade de farinha finita...e como há muita gente com fome, tenta-se aumentar o bolo com muito fermento, para ver se enche a barriga...

O pessoal com fome é as lojas a tentar sobreviver....a farinha é o gasto dos consumidores, e o fermento é os preços altos...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Citação:
Colocada por Rui Ferreira de Almeida  
Vitor
E um prazer rever-te aqui . Gosto sempre de ler quem sabe do que fala e o faz duma forma equibrada e construtiva . O Ricardo começou bem como sempre , o José Cruz e o Heitor ajudaram-nos a fazer contas e começamos a compreender e a conhecer melhor a realidade deste "negocio " em Portugal.



> Vou tentar não meter piadas nas minhas frases ...


António por mim estás à vontade . Eu aprecio humor inteligente . A propósito  não me digas que ficaste com "ciúmes" LOL?

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cá está o meu homem
> 
> quando abrires uma loja eu posso ser o gerente


 :Olá: E eu o empregado. :Pracima: 
Cumps.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Antonio Vitor<<<Para mim é essa a razão (elevado número de lojas para o número de consumdores) e apenas essa dos preços exorbitantes, na alemanhã o mercado funciona...
Existe a tal lei da oferta e da procura e concorrência...>>>


 :Olá: Amigo Vitor, o mercado na Alemanha funciona porque ganham 3 vezes mais do que cá, o material deste hobby é mais barato lá; BMW;Mercedes;Audi etc.. mais baratos, os a alimentos no Lidl também, os restaurantes de comida rápida idem, lojas nos centros comerciais tipo CA, ZARA e outras a mesma coisa, enfim gostei muito de ter lá vivido 6 meses, quem me dera lá voltar. :SbBiere5: 
Cumps.

----------


## António Vitor

> Citação:
> Colocada por Rui Ferreira de Almeida  
> Vitor
> E um prazer rever-te aqui . Gosto sempre de ler quem sabe do que fala e o faz duma forma equibrada e construtiva . O Ricardo começou bem como sempre , o José Cruz e o Heitor ajudaram-nos a fazer contas e começamos a compreender e a conhecer melhor a realidade deste "negocio " em Portugal.
> 
> António por mim estás à vontade . Eu aprecio humor inteligente . A propósito  não me digas que ficaste com "ciúmes" LOL?


ciúmes he lá...não...
 :Big Grin: 

Mas acho que ás vezes exagero...fico entusiasmado...
hehe

----------


## António Vitor

> Antonio Vitor<<<Para mim é essa a razão (elevado número de lojas para o número de consumdores) e apenas essa dos preços exorbitantes, na alemanhã o mercado funciona...
> Existe a tal lei da oferta e da procura e concorrência...>>>
> 
> 
> Amigo Vitor, o mercado na Alemanha funciona porque ganham 3 vezes mais do que cá, o material deste hobby é mais barato lá; BMW;Mercedes;Audi etc.. mais baratos, os a alimentos no Lidl também, os restaurantes de comida rápida idem, lojas nos centros comerciais tipo CA, ZARA e outras a mesma coisa, enfim gostei muito de ter lá vivido 6 meses, quem me dera lá voltar.
> Cumps.


então como é possivel...
porque será?
que se calhar o gajo da macdonalds ganha mais do dobro do nosso salário minimo...

talvez é a tal história do rabo na boca da pescada.

Mais ordenado, mais consumo, mais consumo mais lucro mais vendas....logo mais possibilidades de aumentar o ordenado...

cá é ao contrário...
o pessoal ganha tão pouco nas empresas, que depois não consome, se  não consome, não gera lucros a outras empresas...logo baixos salários e o ciclo perpetua-se...

Em termos microeconomicos faz sentido ter baixos salários...
mas a microeconomia baseada na redução de custos (de ordenado) toda junta faz MUITO mau sentido a nivel MACROECONOMICO...

acho que não estou a dizer nenhuma bacorada...

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Boas,

mais um tópico interessante. Eu confesso que sou daqueles que um dia gostaria de vir a ter uma PetShop, mas uma que inclui-se serviços de veterinário e etc...

Confesso que não me interessa muito nem me entusiasma a venda de produtos para cães e gatos, mas sei perfeitamente que é quase impossível sustentar uma loja exclusiva a aquariofilia cá em Portugal e ainda obter alguns rendimentos...

Por enquanto não passa de um "projecto" na cabeça como tantos outros e com certeza que antes de abrir uma PetShop, ponderaria outros negocios.

Aqui já se falou e brincou sobre vencimentos, margens, etc e eu pretendo apenas atirar mais uma "acha" para a fogueira e mostrar que um custo de 1000 para um funcionario não é assim tanto quanto muitos aqui deram a entender.

Vejamos o seguinte: Qual o valor que o "patrão" tem de desembolsar para que o funcionário leve uma "notita" de 500 para casa?

Vencimento liquido: 500
S. Social da parte do trabalhador: 61,8
S. Social da parte do "patrão": 133,43
Despesas com Seguro e HST: 16,85 (mínimo)
Proporcional para S. Férias: 57,94
Proporcional para S. Natal: 57,94

Ou seja, por cada mês o "patrão" tem um custo de 827,96, tudo isso para que o empregado leve apenas 500 para casa. Por isso, pensem 2 vezes antes de dizer que querem um patrão que considere 1000 de custos para vcs, pois isso significa que teriam um vencimento liquido de um pouco menos de 600.

Agora reparem no seguinte, um trabalhador trabalha em média 1760 horas por ano o que significa que tem de produzir 5,65 por cada hora de trabalho efectivo só para pagar os seus custos, o que significa que numa loja de aquariofilia teria de proporcionar um lucro de 45,20 só para se pagar a si mesmo.

Podia ficar aqui horas a explorar matemática, finanças e fiscalidade por trás de cada negocio, mas acho que já todos perceberam a ideia.

Resumindo: Este negócio só está para loucos

----------


## Vitor Melo

Olá novamente.


José Cruz, peço desculpa pelo meu comentário, mas li mal e não percebi o contexto da tua intervenção.

António Vitor, é possível que tenho ficado sugestionado com algum comentário teu, mas não foi nenhum ataque pessoal, apenas um exemplo  :Wink: 


Obviamente que considero que isto dos peixinhos é lucrativo, mas seguramente que não é para todos, pois isso depende de inúmeros factores: localização, conhecimento, filosofia, clientes, despesas, fornecedores, sorte em muitos aspectos, etc... Nunca poderemos competir com países como a Alemanha, mas poderemos tentar impulsionar o nosso mercado se formos um pouco mais sensíveis a esse facto.


Abraço,
Vitor Melo

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

Boa tarde...

Antes de mais, quero reiterar aqui um aspecto importante: a minha intervenção / opinião, não é de maneira nenhuma para atacar os nossos lojistas! Estes sobrevivem como podem.

Devido aos encargos de manutenção das respectivas lojas (luz, água, pessoal, telefone, etc), somos confrontados com preços altos nos vivos (não pelo custo do vivo em si, mas como já fiz menção, pelas despesas inerentes à manutenção dos mesmos, e também das alfândegas, etc.).

Agora como é óbvio, nunca saberemos por livre e espontânea vontade dos lojistas qual a real margem de lucro num determinado peixe. O que é perfeitamente compreensível, e só temos é de aceitar.

Contudo, creio que é possível fazer um pouco mais para baixar o custo de determinado vivo (peixe).
E como não sou de mandar "tiros para o ar", sem fundamentos - leia-se provas - vou exemplificar com a máxima clareza possível, a compra de um peixe muito comum e querido pelos aquaristas, o Amphiprion Ocellaris de côr Tangerina!

Contactei alguns exportadores directos, (atenção, não confundir com importadores), ou seja, "encarnei" o papel de lojista importador, e já obtive respostas de 2 dos exportadores contactados. Se pensam que contactei a TMC, digo já que não!

Tenho consciência, de que a informação que vou divulgar, como é óbvio, não será do agrado de muitos...

De resto, posso refereir que as respostas que obtive foram bastante cordiais, e mostraram-se disponíveis, para qualquer esclarecimento adicional. Inclusivé, enviaram-me as suas tabelas de preços!

Então é assim: o nosso "querido" Amphiprion Ocellaris de côr Tangerina, tem um custo unitário de $0,75, ou seja de 0,55!

Portanto uma caixa que tenha por exemplo, 30 exemplares desta espécie, custa cerca de... 16,5!
Agora os custos com a importação (alfândegas, transporte, etc), não devem ser exorbitantes, a ponto de que se justifique que apenas um exemplar desta espécie seja vendido a um preço nunca inferior a 25 ou 30 cada.

Aliás é sabido, que as taxas alfandegárias e demais despesas de importação são calculadas (facturadas) sobre o valor total importado. Ou seja, um lojista nunca vai importar apenas uma caixa de determinada espécie... Percebem onde quero chegar? Mais, deram-me informações de que até "x" valor, provavelmente, nem taxa de alfândegária paga. Se é verdade ou não, isso já não sei.

Mais uma vez reitero que não quero comprar nenhuma guerra, com quer que seja. Apenas tento fazer ver, que se os lojistas souberem procurar bem e não se acomodarem ao monopólio que existe - e aqui nem vale a pena mencionar o nome da empresa - é possível fazer baixar os preços dos vivos, e consequentemente, aumentar ainda mais a qualidade dos seres em questão.

Assim, eu tivesse possibilidades de abrir ou trabalhar uma loja (alguém disponivel?), podem crer qiue faria tudo ao meu alcance, para praticar preços baixos, e assim atrair mais pessoas para este lindo hobby.

Mas digo mais, se algum lojista quiser contactar-me com o intuito de me fazer comprovar aquilo que mencionei aqui, está à vontade para o fazer! Mas só o farei, se me contactarem com boas intenções, e não para guerras!

Se me quiserem, como gestor de compras, ou qualquer coisa do género, estão à vontade! É um desafio que faço...

Um abraço,

Bruno Cruz

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Bruno,

O tópico serve para isto mesmo, para cordialmente tentarmos dar algumas soluções para melhorar os custos - os  dos lojistas e consequentemente os nossos.

Não sei que fornecedores contactaste mas por esse preço deve ter sido directamente na "fonte" (Indonésia ou outro destino "tropical").

Nesse caso a importação directa não é para qualquer lojista, sei que é preciso ter uma licença especial, emitida pela direcção geral de veterinária (?) e que não é fácil de obter. Tanto quanto sei são necessárias inspecções e tudo! - Alguém por aí pode esclarecer melhor isto? 

Tal como disse anteriormente, o transporte é o mais caro e não o peixe na origem. 
Uma caixa a vir directamente desses países tem que passar pelo menos por dois aeroportos, imagino que custará à volta de 150€-200€ em transporte. 

Portanto a encomenda ficaria 16,5€ + 150€ (no mínimo). O preço de custo dos ocellaris ficaria 5,5€/unidade.

Se calhar encomendar 300 ocellaris conseguiria-se melhor preço nos transportes, mas isso é que os "importadores" fazem.

Não é fácil encontrar uma solução para baixar os preços! Estamos na ponta da Europa. 

Se ao menos as empresas transportadoras, FEDEX.. DHL, utilizassem os nossos aeroportos para abastecer os aviões, podia ser que baixassemos os preços, mas para isso falta um aeroporto de grande escala em Portugal.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bruno é como o Ricardo diz e mais algumas coisas . 
Mais uma vez posso falar com algum conhecimento de causa porque a Reefdiscus foi das poucas lojas que importou , pelo menos legalmente peixes e corais directamente da Indonésia e do Sri-lanka. Atenção que há muitas chamadas importações directas que  não passam de Transshiping através de empresas como a Amblard e outras. 
Para fazer importações directas fora da comunidade europeia é preciso uma licença especial passada pela DGV( direcção geral de veterinária ) e para isso precisamos de ter condições de recepção dos peixes e corais de acordo com um decreto lei, um veterinário responsável e uma firma com o objecto social enquadrado. Tem que haver inspecção às instalações por uma comissão constituida por um veterinário, bombeiros, engenheiro da câmara municipal ,e delegado de saude. Em cada importação é necessário pedir o CITES para as espécies em que tal for necessário e claro pagar. É ainda preciso pagar a um desalfandegador  para o seu trabalho, taxas e IVA . Ah é já agora , nenhum exportador vende menos de 8 caixas ( ronda os 2000 dolares uma importação destas . Os que aceitam DOA repõem na próxima importação . Pergunto quais as lojas que têm condições para isto e capacidade de instalações para recepcionar os peixes . E pessoal para ir ao aeroporto ( algumas horas de espera e pagar Portway para ir buscar as caixas numa empilhadora ) . E pessoal para acondicionar os peixes toda a  noite ( quando a loja está fechada ) . E se o avião ou as ligações atrasam e vem tudo morto ? O transporte e os custos o exportador não assume . E como os peixes são baratos (LOL) lá se perde quase o dinheiro todo da importação .
Ok mas há o transshiping. Menos mal . Só é necessário obter da DGV o nº de operador intracomunitário . Mas barato e relativamente simples . mas já os preços reflectem esta realidade. E nunca temso os preços que consegue uma TMC. Quantos peixes de transshipng recebi mortos ou naõ correspondendo ao que pedi . Mais uma vez eles não reembolsam o transporte . Basta uma horas a mais de ligação e já está .
Pergunto eu não vale mais ir à TMC e escolher exactamente o que se compra ver o peixe a comer , ter o tamanho que queremos e um peixe saudável. Pena que no tempo da Reefdiscus não havia uma TMC . è claro que se conhecerem bons importadores alemães ou holandeses valerá a pena para ter espécies mais raras mas não mais baratas .
Mias uma vez é preciso avaliar os custo indirectos do pessoal e da estrutura .
Ainda têm vontade de fazer importações directas ? Eu hoje olho para trás e penso que estive "gravemente doente" (LOL ) e só dei por isso quando no dia dos meus anos estava na loja de esfregona a apanhar água porque tinha havido uma inundação na loja e fui chamado por um vizinho que viu água a correr por baixo da porta.

Bruno eu quando pensei em ter uma loja também surfava alegremente na net e encontrava exportadores com preços da chuva e ficava todo contente porque achava que todos os outros lojistas eram burros e não sabiam comparar barato. Mandava mails e recebia listas enormes com preços e espécies fantásticos de exportadores prontos  a enviar tudo desde que eu fizesse a transferençia bancária primeiro ( LOL cuidado que alguns nem os peixes mandam ) . Mais tarde percebi que a realidade era um pouco diferente . Compensa se fores revendedor, não se fores logista. É mais uma vez uma economia de escala.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,recentemente comprei 2 occelaris ,a 20euros cada um ,oriundos de uma importação ,ou tanshipping ,não sei ao certo ,o que sei é que se estes mesmos occelaris se fossem  comprados na tmc, o preço que dei pelos dois não chegava para comprar um da tmc ,e isto foi-me dito pelo logista.
Quem não arrisca não petisca ,e se os logistas não arriscarem a comprar lá fora para poderem vender um pouco mais barato não é com os peixes da tmc que se safam .Felismente já se começa a ver os logistas a comprarem corais lá fora ,porque senão eu era daqueles que nunca tinha uma acropora no aquario devido aos preços praticados pela tmc e posteriormente pelo logista .

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Boas a todos ,recentemente comprei 2 occelaris ,a 20euros cada um ,oriundos de uma importação ,ou tanshipping ,não sei ao certo ,o que sei é que se estes mesmos occelaris se fossem  comprados na tmc, o preço que dei pelos dois não chegava para comprar um da tmc ,e isto foi-me dito pelo logista.
> Quem não arrisca não petisca ,e se os logistas não arriscarem a comprar lá fora para poderem vender um pouco mais barato não é com os peixes da tmc que se safam .Felismente já se começa a ver os logistas a comprarem corais lá fora ,porque senão eu era daqueles que nunca tinha uma acropora no aquario devido aos preços praticados pela tmc e posteriormente pelo logista .


 :Olá: Amigo Luis falar é facil e ser enganado pelo logista tambem, quantos Occelaris da TMC por 15 quer, ainda tenho quatro. :Admirado: cumps

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Assim, eu tivesse possibilidades de abrir ou trabalhar uma loja (alguém disponivel?)


aceitaria com todo o gosto se não fosse a distancia

a semana passada apareceu aqui um rapaz que não teve notas para entrar na faculdade,e como até setembro não podia fazer nada
pediu para lhe dar trabalho
como já não tenho tempo para nada, achei que era uma boa oportunidade para ele e para mim
veio no primeiro dia,passou a dia todo de mangueira na mão a expirar os aquarios e a limpar os vidros arrumar umas coisas, meter os preços na mercadoria :SbSourire2: 

segundo dia não apareceu :yb624:  :yb624: 

não digam que sou mau patrão, pois nem lhe disse nada quando matou dois peixes com a mangueira e não foi por pagar pouco pois nem deu tempo para falarmos de pagamento :yb620:  :yb620: 

Luis Santos




> Boas a todos ,recentemente comprei 2 occelaris ,a 20euros cada um ,oriundos de uma importação ,ou tanshipping ,não sei ao certo ,o que sei é que se estes mesmos occelaris se fossem comprados na tmc, o preço que dei pelos dois não chegava para comprar um da tmc ,e isto foi-me dito pelo logista.



o occelaris na TMC na ultima factura veio facturado a 7,25 na compra de 10
as contas que faço são  7.25x2.2=15.95  arredondo para 15

se veio da amblard que é o mais certo custou 3.5

esse seu amigo lojista é impecavel :SbSourire2: 

taxa de mortalidade da tmc nos aquários da loja 40%
da amblard para quem for chico esperto vende por 8 vende tudo da sexta para a segunda e ganha algum
para quiser tem alguma seriadade está ****** morre 60% na melhor das hipóteses

eu compro muita coisa na Tmc compro também muita coisa nesses importadores todos pela europa 

reclamo na TMC todas as vezes que lá vou :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9: ,e dou graças por termos o melhor armazém da europa aqui tão perto :yb663:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> segundo dia não apareceu


 :yb624:  :yb624: Looooool
Carlos Mota os meus parabéns, de facto quem fala assim não e gago .

Ah e os palhaços da Amblard trazem bónus - Broklinella - e vender rápido e barato senão morrem .

----------


## João Soares

> o occelaris na TMC na ultima factura veio facturado a 7,25 na compra de 10
> as contas que faço são 7.25x2.2=15.95 arredondo para 15
> 
> se veio da amblard que é o mais certo custou 3.5
> 
> esse seu amigo lojista é impecavel
> 
> taxa de mortalidade da tmc nos aquários da loja 40%
> da amblard para quem for chico esperto vende por 8 vende tudo da sexta para a segunda e ganha algum
> ...


  :Pracima: 

Sem duvida alguma. Concordo plenamente. 

A gestão de vivos é complicadissima. 
É importante comprar bem, para podermos ter bons preços e sermos competitivos. Apresentar bons preços é importante mas não se pode esquecer o risco que se corre. Eu sou um cliente da TMC e defendo que se eles não sao bons entao não sei quem será. Já trabalho neste ramo já vão dez anos e já recebi peixes de todo o lado. 

Lembro-me de uma importação directa em conjunto com um distribuidor nacional penso que em 2006, preços fantasticos listas infindáveis como diz o Rui Ferreira de Almeida. Nessa mesma encomenda perdi 3000 porque houve atrasos nos voos já não me lembro bem porque. A verdade é que reclamei com o fornecedor na Indonesia e ele assumiu a responsabilidade dos peixes, repunha todos os peixes que morreram e assim fez-me um credito de uns 500 USD. A verdade é que o credito ainda lá está. Pois teria que pagar o transporte de uma nova carga e simplesmente eu achei que não me compensava. 

Já agora o meu primeiro acerto de contas de luz lá na loja foi de 4000, lembro-me bem de ir fazer um acordo de pagamento na EDP. Para os que estão a pensar que eu me enganei, sim foram 4000 não 400. 
Quando acabei de pagar o primeiro acerto de contas passado 3 meses veio novamente o acerto de contas e já só foram 2500 a partir daí nunca mais me esqueci de mandar a contagem da luz!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva João . Tenho saudades vossas . Estive num congresso há 2 fins de semana atras e fui jantar a tua terra, a Matozinhos . Por coincidência encontrei lá o Nelson Pena . 
Olha lá , então com tanto tempo neste fantástico negocio dos aquários ainda não compraste um BMW serie 5 ? :Whistle:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola a todos,

Este tópico agrada-me.

Gerir uma empresa não é fácil em nenhum sector. Sempre tive a opinião que não se deve entrar num mercado sem conhcer a fundo a actividade. Isso implica trabalhar na actividade e participar nos seus constrangimentos diários. Não recomendo a ninguém abrir uma empresa sem ter trabalhado pelo menos um par de anos no ramo.

Numa primeira abordagem diria que é preciso conhecer:

- Quais os custos específicos da actividade (fora todos os comuns à generalidade das empresas)
- O mercado( os clientes): quem são? o que compram? onde estão? como compram? quando compram? com que frequência?)
- Dominar os canais de distribuição: onde vendo? como vendo? onde coloco os meus produtos?
Concorrência (quem são? quantos são? qual a sua distribuição? como concorrem? como se diferênciam? quais a suas vantagens competitvas? Como chegam ao cliente)

Isto são apenas alguma questões (de forma desorganizada diga-se) que devem ser respondidas antes sequer de se pensar em abrir um negocio.

Os custos como já falaram são realmente dos factores mais importantes porque eles determinam a margem do negocio. Cada sector tem a sua estrutura de custos que é comum a todas as empressa do sector. Mas cada empresa tem tambem a sua propria estrutura de custos. Uma empresa que só vende pela internet não tem certamente as mesmas despesas que tem uma empresa com loja aberta. Uma loja em Lisboa não tem certamente a mesma renda que uma loja na Malveira (assim só por acaso). 
Por isso, falar em margem não é assim tão liner. Tanto se pode vender um peixe a 100 € e ter uma margem de 300 % como ter uma margem de 10%. Tudo depende do modelo de negocio que se escolheu e como se gere a actividade.

Concordo com alguma das coisas que refeririam nomedamente: há lojas demais (especialmente sem qualidade), as variações de preços entre lojas são substânciais, o nosso mercado é pequeno e especialmente pouco desenvolvido (e trabalhado).

Acho que a tendência no futuro vai para lojas ultra especializadas com um excelente canal de distrubuição e atendimento e estruturas de custos baixa.

Só uma nota. Já repararam que o corte inglêsja tem uma secção significativa de aquariofilia (de água doce)? E que o continente tambem duplicou a sua secção de aquariofilia?

Uma ideia positiva como já referiram é fazer uma central de compras ( e comprar em Portugal claro). Porque não? Acho que no entanto se devia limitar a inertes pq nos vivos o factor qualidade não é padronizável (não sei se me faço entender)

Podiamos em jeito de brincadeira (para já) tentar determinar o poder de compra em grupo deste forum num determinado artigo. Por exempo assim:
1)	Quantidade de sal comprado o ano passado;
2)	Preço de compra unitário;
3)	Custo de transporte
4)	Forma de pagamento
5)	Forma de compra ( na loja, por entrega, etc.)

Se acharem boa ideia podemos fazer a experiência. Eu coloco um formulário online onde cada um pode introduzir os seus valores e depois divulgo as estatisticas.

Que me dizem?

Ou então tambem podemos só falar sobre isso! Lol

Desculpem a resposta extensa.

Abraço
Sérgio

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Ou então tambem podemos só falar sobre isso! Lol


Looooool
Sergio, quantas lojas de aquariofilia em Portugal achas que começaram com a elaboração de um modelo de negocio ? Loool

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Lol

Nenhuma provavelmente! Mas eu fazia! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Soares

Aproveito para mandar um abraço ao Rui Ferreira de Almeida e ao Vitor Melo companheiros e colegas já de muitos anos.

Amigo Rui acho que o BMW X6 é mais a minha cara.  :yb624:  Mas mais vale andar de Seat Ibiza porque senão os clientes fogem lá da loja. 

A realidade é que grande parte do meu trabalho é feito fora da loja, em assistencias, manutenções e aquários por medida. Ir a casa de clientes ás 22h da noite porque estão com alguma duvida existencial ou ás 7h da manha porque houve uma trevoada durante a noite e queimou uma bomba. 

Trabalhar para um hobby não é facil... 

Numa visita a um cliente que tem uma sapataria reparei que uma mala de senhora que custava 770 estava em promoção e já " só" custava 240...
Lembro-me de comentar com o meu colega de trabalho " e o pessoal do forum queixa-se dos preços dos logistas de aquariofilia"  :Admirado:

----------


## João Soares

Gostei bastante da intervençao do Sergio Jacinto




> Gerir uma empresa não é fácil em nenhum sector. Sempre tive a opinião que não se deve entrar num mercado sem conhcer a fundo a actividade. Isso implica trabalhar na actividade e participar nos seus constrangimentos diários. Não recomendo a ninguém abrir uma empresa sem ter trabalhado pelo menos um par de anos no ramo.


 :Pracima:

----------


## Helena Pais

Tal como foi dito as importações directas não são pagar os preços dos animais mais a viagem e está feito...

Primeiro, são necessários 100kg de água com peixes lá dentro... multipliquem o valor, mais ou menos, 6-7 /kg.. já vi cobrarem 12/kg... 

Depois as tarifas de seguro e combustível... mais uns 200...

Depois a papelada... certificado de origem... saiam mais 100...

Veterinário local... saiam mais 50 a 100...

Caixas: 60-80

Quanto às alfandegas não sei como funcionam... mas tem que ser tudo declarado e pagar IVA? 


Depois como falamos em quantidades... é preparar uns milhares litros de água... uns milhares de watts de termostatos... mais iluminação (podes calcular até 1/4 da litragem), escumadores para os aquários, muita comida para os peixes, etc...

Quem sai a ganhar? A EDP certamente... As companhias aéreas também... o exportador idem... 

O lojista entre mortos e feridos ainda deve ser o que menos e ganha e que mais dores de cabeça tem...

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Por falar em EDP

Já existem novos operadores de energia. Nomedamente: Iberdrola para empresas e Endesa para residências (não têm bi-horária).

Já pensaram em mudar? Anuncio reduções entre os 3 e 5%. Grão a Grão.

Estou a pedir propostas para a minha empresa (não tem nada a ver com peixes) e da Iberdrola obtive a seguinte resposta:

"Verificamos que tem uma Tarifa Baixa Tensão Normal, de momento não fornecemos para este tipo de tensão, só fornecemos para Baixa Tensão Especial e Media Tensão a partir de 41.41kw. Esta para breve começarmos a fornecer para a tarifa apresentada nas facturas. Poderá sempre ir ao site da ERSE - Entidade Reguladora de Serviço Energéticos Portal ERSE - Bem-vindo ao portal da ERSE verificar outras comercializadoras para a tarifa BTN"

Não percebo nada de electricidade e de potências mas pode ser que a informação sirva a algum lojista.

Mais um palpite. LOl :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraços

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Já agora o meu primeiro acerto de contas de luz lá na loja foi de 4000, lembro-me bem de ir fazer um acordo de pagamento na EDP. Para os que estão a pensar que eu me enganei, sim foram 4000 não 400. 
> Quando acabei de pagar o primeiro acerto de contas passado 3 meses veio novamente o acerto de contas e já só foram 2500 a partir daí nunca mais me esqueci de mandar a contagem da luz!!


Lembro-me muito bem disso!  :EEK!:  

Quem ainda pensa que manter uma loja destas é fácil e dá para comprar um X5, das duas uma: ou não tem a mínima noção do que é manter um negócio ou então acha que os lojistas são todos uns ladrões. Eu também já achei isso...

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Caros amigos,

Acho que este tópico é da maior importância e realmente conseguiram apanhar algumas das questões inerentes ao negócio que suporta o nosso hobby. Gostariamos de deixar aqui algumas palavras de forma a completar ou mesmo ajudar a entender esta problemática nomeadamente explicando aquilo que a TMC faz e porque o faz há mais de 40 anos.

Fornecedores:

A TMC Iberia é uma empresa que importa de cerca de 38 paises diferentes utilizando cerca de 43 fornecedores habituais. Os mesmos encontram-se um pouco por todo o planeta sendo que há um trabalho continuo da nossa parte com eles de forma a que eles respeitem a nossa filosofia e a forma como queremos receber os peixes.

Na origem temos 2 pessoas que trabalham para nós que "apenas" avaliam a qualidade dos animais que são colectados e como são colectados (acreditem que não é fácil). Por essa razão seleccionamos muito bem de onde vêm as espécies sendo que o preço que pagamos por isso não é um factor tido em conta. Pagamos cerca de 5 a 10x mais pelos nossos peixes na origem do que se poderá ver numa lista de exportador da indonésia ou filipinas. Aliás existem origens mais populares das quais não importamos peixes devido à falta de garantia de qualidade na chegada. Os fornecedores trabalham conosco há muitos anos sendo que existe uma total relação de confiança entre as duas empresas. Alguns deles começámos a trabalhar com os avós, com os pais e agora com os netos, sempre com os mesmos procedimentos.

A razão porque pagamos mais por um peixe prende-se com o facto de obrigarmos os nossos exportadores a terem sistemas de filtração fechados, com UV, escumadores, filtros de areia (tipico sistema de filtração conhecido na europa). Julgo que ficariam muito impressionados com a falta de higiene e falta de nivel técnico de muitos exportadores "baratos" que ainda acham que a pedra difusora é o acontecimento do século e ficariam encantados com as instalações de alguns dos nossos exportadores que metem muitos importadores europeus a um canto.

A outra razão de um custo maior tem a ver com as nossas instalações e gestão de logistica. Como alguns sabem importamos todos os dias sendo que recebemos animais 2 a 3 vezes ao dia de segunda a quinta feira vindos das mais diversas origens. Por vezes podemos receber 1 caixa de manhã e outras 50 à tarde e mais 2 à noite, dependendo das horas de chegada, atrasos nos voos, atrasos nas inspecções veterinárias e de CITES, desalfandegamento, etc... Com isto quero dizer que se um carregamento é desalfandegado mais rápido em algum aeroporto da europa (isto porque não existem muitos voos directos para Lisboa) ela não fica à espera da seguinte para podermos poupar nos custos fixos. Ela vem! Para mim o mais importante é o tempo de transito e stress induzido nos peixes ser o menor possivel tendo uma mortalidade o menor possivel.

Tratamento TMC:

Isto deve-se a vários factores:

1. Aclimatização que dura entre 4 a 24 horas dependendo das condições de chegada e das espécies importadas - Sistema de pinga a pinga gradual.
2. Alimentação com a melhor comida e adaptada a cada espécie. Damos de comer entre 8 a 12 vezes dia, em que rodamos as seguintes comidas.
Artémia com alho (sistema imunitário e prevenção parasitica), artémia com aloe vera (incremento do sistema imunitário e muco dos peixes), artémia com omega 3 (acidos gordos importantes numa série de metabolismos internos), mysis, alga seca gamma enriquecida com alho e omega 3 (comedores de algas), granulados da Hikari Marine para espécies que aceitam, bem como complexos vitaminicos como lipovit e imuvit da Tropic Marin.
Os invertebrados são alimentados com diversos alimentos 3 a 4x ao dia sendo de destacar gamma nutraplus, e algumas comidas da brightwell, da salifert e tropic MArin que se complementam bastante bem.

Os peixes nunca saem sem estar a comer e com bom aspecto sendo que um logista se tiver escolhido bem os seus peixes não deveria ter uma mortalidade elevada. O problema prende-se muitas vezes com falta de UV, picos de amónia, FALTA DE COMIDA, falta de higiene.

Não me canso de referir que a higiene é fundamental. Se um animal dá meia volta ao mundo e chega debelitado (tal como nós chegariamos) e é posto num aquário sujo e ainda por cima só comem uma vez por dia é certo e sabido que irá ficar doente rapidamente.

Em termos de mortalidade ela é quase inexistente sendo que registamos a mesma e temos num mês mau cerca de 3 a 5% de mortalidade desde a chegada até que chegue à loja.

Trabalhamos com 1200 espécies distintas sendo que temos sempre em stock mais de 500 espécies diferentes. Todas com requerimentos distintos.

Trabalho com a loja e apoio ao cliente:

Tentamos passar toda a informação e conhecimento que consideramos correcto ao logista e ao cliente final quer através de acções de formação, visitas regulares, produtos vendidos, etc...

Por outro lado damos formação a qualquer loja que o deseje sobre os animais que compra e aconselhamento dedicado se assim o desejar a qualquer loja que queira sobre como melhorar os seus sistemas de água e acima de tudo procedimentos de limpeza, alimentação e manutenção da loja.

O trabalho do logista não é fácil e é bastante penoso. Posso mesmo afirmar que não é possivel ter uma loja de aquariofilia sem um amor e paixão (que não são pagos) de forma a manter tudo correcto e a funcionar com algum lucro. Parte do lucro vem do gozo e da satisfação de trabalharmos com animais e tenho a certeza que só quem tem uma loja de animais ou trabalha intensamente com eles é que poderá entender esta frase em todo a sua extensão.

-----------------------------------

Importação directa:

A maior parte da informação foi abordada pelo Rui, mas julgo que faltam referir algumas coisas novas que foram aparecendo

1. Licença especial da DGV
Para se obter um numero de operador comercial da DGV (para importação extra ou mesmo intracomunitária) é necessário ter:

1. Alvará da câmara para comercialização (é verdade não se pode comercializar animais vivos legalmente sem instalações aprovadas por questões de saude e bem estar animal, nem a partir de uma garagem)
2. Plano da quarentena
3. Projecto de arquitectura e eléctrico bem como de esgotos e de circulação de água.

A parte dos bombeiros e protecção civil, etc... vem com a obtençao do alvará da camara ou com a licença de utilização.

Tempo de emissão da licença - 6 meses a 1 ano.

Para se fazer a importação temos de:

1. Avisar a DGV que vamos receber os tais animais no dia xxx.
2. Avisar o ICN e pedir a licença de CITES ou se não tem CITES (temos de pedir sempre) que é paga.
3. Pagar impostos aduaneiros e direitos que variam de espécie e pais de importação.
4. Esperar pela inspecção veterinária que vêem os animais à chegada e confirmam se corresponde com o que vem facturado.
5. Pagar taxas de desalfandegamento a um despachante, bem como IVA sobre a factura (este será recuperável aquando da venda dos animais - logo não conta).
6. LEvar os animais para a instalação e esperar umas possiveis 24 horas (presenciais!! em turnos) para aclimatizar os animais.
7. Ao final de cada ano (em fim de fevereiro) temos de enviar um relatório ao ICN com todas as importações anuais, trocas, vendas, mortalidades, etc... de espécies cites que tenhamos tido (isto aplica-se a todos os que movimentam espécies CITES e não só a nós).

Entretanto tivémos de alimentar e limpar os aquários, embalar pedidos, receber caixas de outros sitios para podermos trazer até si uma variedade de espécies e uma qualidade que nos distingue.


Por outro lado em vez de importar directo pode utilizar um "transhipper". O problema é que ai não terá controlo na origem sobre o que vem e como vem, nem provavelmente terá as licenças para importar intracomunitáriamente já que necessita de ter instalação certificada para o fazer do mesmo modo.

A unica diferença da importação directa é que não fala com o exportador directo mas sim com alguem num escritório algures na europa.

Muitos dos logistas que aqui puseram a sua opinião conhecem a TMC e sabem o que fazemos e são eles e todos os logistas nacionais que devem ser os mensageiros da forma correcta e ética de fazer as coisas.

Pode-se falar muito em margens absurdas e lucros brutos enormes, mas não nos devemos esquecer que a aquariofilia é dos negócios que mais custos de manutenção mensais tem sendo que o lucro liquido da maioria das empresas até é menor que a maioria dos negócios.

Não é minha intenção dar aqui uma palestra grande e poderia focar muitos pontos importantes sobre importação de animais mas não me queria alongar mais.

Deixo apenas o repto para que se saiba que a TMC irá fazer tudo o que seja possivel para tornar este mercado sustentável e que se mantenha em crescimento.

A falta de qualidade em animais é central para a destruição do nosso mercado quer pelo desaparecimento e desinteresse do cliente final quer pela parte legislativa de quem regula a forma de fazer importações. Eu acredito sinceramente que podemos marcar a diferença por trazer um animal nas melhores condições possiveis e que teve realmente um serviço VIP desde a origem até sua casa. Só assim é que o mercado subsiste.


Um abraço,

Brian

Director Geral
TMC Iberia

A nossa paixão, o nosso negócio, o seu sucesso

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

São por estas razoes todas mensionadas em cima que a Custom Reef sempre trabalhou e vai continuar a trabalhar exclusivamente com a TMC!

Acho muito bem as novas etiquetas que a TMC esta a emitir com a saida de cada peixe como forma de comprovativo para o cliente ter a certeza do que esta a comprar.

A taxa de mortalidade é mesmo muito baixa tanto nas nossas instalacoes como nos aquarios dos nossos clientes.

Tenho sido contactado em especial pela Amblard sempre a perguntar (entao não tem visto nada que lhe agrade) A resposta é sempre a mesma de nossa parte ( equipa que ganha nao mexe!) Temos que ser claros, o que que estes fornecedores de transhippings tem a melhor preço, caixas so com flavs ou caixas com 2 ou 3 peixes bons e resto donzelas e peixes que não tem qualquer interesse que de borla ja são caros pois chegando a loja o quê que nos vamos fazer com eles. Uma loja que mantem um sistema limpo vai misturar peixes destes fornecedores transhipping com peixes de topo tipo TMC?

Acho que em qualquer lado, em qualquer parte do mundo sera sempre impossivel comprar qualidade a baixo preço!

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

Olá a todos mais uma vez...
Esta vai ser a minha 2ª intervenção, e neste tópico, e provavelmente a última... Porquê...? Porque já vi que o meu 1º post parece ter sido interpretado como uma declaração de guerra aos lojistas e fornecedores dos mesmos, nomeadamente a TMC Ibéria!
Volto a referir: NÃO É NEM NUNCA SERÁ ESSA A MINHA INTENÇÃO!!

Quanto aos posts que se seguiram ao meu: gostei de todos sem excepção, com particular destaque para o do Sérgio Jacinto e claro da própria TMC Iberia.

Quanto à TMC quero dizer isto: em primeiro lugar, quero pedir desculpa se escrevi alguma coisa que ofendesse o bom nome ou pusesse em causa a reputação da empresa. Mais uma vez, as minhas sinceras desculpas!

Mais, eu sei que se a TMC estiver mal, então os "outros", nem sequer têm para fornecer... e já vários lojistas me disseram o mesmo!

Aliás achei o posts do Brian (TMC) e do Jacinto, bastante esclarecedores, e que finalmente dá uma ideia real dos custos e do imenso trabalho que dá para importar esses vivos.
Da TMC, sei apenas - pela boca de alguns lojistas - que aquilo é um "mundo à parte"! Enfim, talvez um dia o Sr. Brian me deixe fazer uma visita... Sonhar, ainda é permitido, não?

Quando falei em exportadores directos, eu tinha as minhas razões, para tentar obter mais esclarecimentos: as quais apresento agora:
Recentemente, fui a uma loja da AviPeixe, e deparei-me com alguns vivos interessantes, a preços um pouco mais baixos...

Conversa puxa conversa... e consegui que o gerente me dissesse que não eram fornecidos pela TMC, mas que faziam importação directa de um fornecedor de Singapura! Mais, o gerente deu-me a noticia de que muito brevemente iriam abrir nova loja em Almada, exclusivamente de salgados!

Então pensei mais ou menos isto: "se estes gajos não recebem vivos da TMC, e vão abrir nova loja só de salgados, então têm de ter uma boa "fonte" alternativa!"

Percebem agora a intenção do meu 1º post? Como já referi, nunca quis por em causa, ou "beliscar" quem quer que seja!

Obrigado pela vossa atenção...!
Até uma próxima...

----------


## Luis Santos

> Amigo Luis falar é facil e ser enganado pelo logista tambem, quantos Occelaris da TMC por 15 quer, ainda tenho quatro.cumps



Explique-me mal ,peço descuçpa.
A especie de occellaris em questão já os vi em varias lojas com preços entre os 40 e os 48 euros ,daí a minha observação.Com isto não critico a tmc por vender caro ,só compra quem quer e quem pode

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Esta vai ser a minha 2ª intervenção, e neste tópico, e provavelmente a última... Porquê...? Porque já vi que o meu 1º post parece ter sido interpretado como uma declaração de guerra aos lojistas e fornecedores dos mesmos, nomeadamente a TMC Ibéria!
> Volto a referir: NÃO É NEM NUNCA SERÁ ESSA A MINHA INTENÇÃO!!


bruno eu não vi o teu post como ataque a nenhum lojista

apenas a net abre caminhos que a primeira vista parecem faceis de seguir
tinhas duvidas,e fizes-te bem em pôr aqui

neste momento tens a noção que a realidade não é bem como pensavas

(se bem que na maioria é chover no molhado :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: )

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Olá a todos mais uma vez...
> Esta vai ser a minha 2ª intervenção, e neste tópico, e provavelmente a última... Porquê...? Porque já vi que o meu 1º post parece ter sido interpretado como uma declaração de guerra aos lojistas e fornecedores dos mesmos, nomeadamente a TMC Ibéria!
> Volto a referir: NÃO É NEM NUNCA SERÁ ESSA A MINHA INTENÇÃO!!
> 
> Quanto aos posts que se seguiram ao meu: gostei de todos sem excepção, com particular destaque para o do Sérgio Jacinto e claro da própria TMC Iberia.
> 
> Quanto à TMC quero dizer isto: em primeiro lugar, quero pedir desculpa se escrevi alguma coisa que ofendesse o bom nome ou pusesse em causa a reputação da empresa. Mais uma vez, as minhas sinceras desculpas!
> 
> Mais, eu sei que se a TMC estiver mal, então os "outros", nem sequer têm para fornecer... e já vários lojistas me disseram o mesmo!
> ...


 :Olá: Olá a todos.
Também eu gostava de ver este tema terminado, mas tá difícil, e cada vez mais perto de uma 3º guerra mundial, quando eu e o meu filho tivemos uma loja em Santa Marta do Pinhal (Corroios) os nossos peixinhos salgados eram exclusivamente TMC, os de agua doce Tropifauma e discus da Discus Centro, os preços eram etiquetados da mesma maneira como foi explicado um pouco atrás pelo Sr. Carlos Mota e mesmo assim os clientes eram pouco, se houver alguém que duvide podem deslocar-se á minha casa onde tenho as facturas de compra e o registo das vendas, “serão bem recebidos bebem um cafézinho e vem os meu aquários”, e há aqui membros que podem comprovar.
Quanto á Avipeixe os vivos salgados nem passam pelo armazém porque nunca vi lá peixes de agua salgada, provavelmente vão directamente para a loja, e não vejo vantagem para abrir outra loja, quando a tendência é ver as lojas a fechas em toda esta zona, a Avipeixes aguenta-se porque o dono é um grande importador á muitos anos “Tropifauma”.
Tive muita pena de deixar a loja mas não podíamos perder mais dinheiro, ainda lancei a possibilidade aqui no fórum para ver se alguém estaria interessado por metade do investimento que eu fiz, mas mingúem se chegou á frente, não há dinheiro não é, como não há dinheiro não há clientes.
Mas não estamos MORTOS.
Cumps.
 :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Se eu fosse logista ... Bem, eu quero ser logista mas ainda tenho 25 anos pela frente antes de ter que me preocupar com isso.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Sinceramente nenhum empregado meu faria um comentário ao cliente sem saber do que está a falar. Muitas vezes é preferível dizer "não sei" do que dar respostas que nem lembram ao Diabo.

Muito se tem falado de compras, compras em grupo, importações directas, compras à TMC, etc ...

Mas na prática só existe uma maneira de conseguir baixar os preços (pelo menos na minha opinião).

Já alguém aqui falou se não me engano da relação entre a oferta e a procura. Confesso que não percebo pevas de economia e faço tenção de continuar sem perceber, mas o problema tem uma solução lógica.

Aumente-se a procura para que a oferta possa baixar de preço.

Assim, se eu fosse logista faria tudo ao meu alcance para dinamizar a aquariofilia em Portugal principalmente as camadas jovens.

Desde workshops práticos quer na loja quer em espaços públicos, concursos, cursos de aquariofilia passo por passo, acordos com clubes de aquariofilia, etc ... qualquer coisa que permitisse mais e mais pessoas começar e manter este fantástico Hobby.

Propagação de corais, kits de vivos para aquários (em função do tamanho e da experiência do utilizador) com possibilidades de troca. 

Hospital e sistema de quarentena para quem o quisesse usar com um pagamento em regime de aluguer.

Compras de grupo patrocinadas pela loja.

Canto da reciclagem. Venda em 2ª mão.

E acima de tudo Honestidade.

Ideias não me faltam ... falta-me é um parceiro e tempo ($$$) para as pôr em movimento.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraços,

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

> Também eu gostava de ver este tema terminado, mas tá difícil,


Este tema, pode não ser do seu agrado...
Agora, creio que não pode exigir que terminem ou deixem de falar sobre um assunto que na minha modesta opinião é do interesse de todos nós (incluindo lojistas, fornecedores, etc.)
Na minha óptica, acho que é importante, para todos nós, perceber ou perto disso, como funcionam os "bastidores" do mercado de aquariofilia.

Desde que se discutam ideias / questões de forma construtiva, e acima de tudo, educada e civilizada, tenho a certeza absoluta de que não haverá nenhuma 3ª Guerra Mundial, nem nada que se pareça.

Um abraço,
Bruno Cruz

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Tema terminado? Logo agora que está a ficar tão interessante!  :yb624: 

Parabéns ao Brian e aos lojistas que aqui colocaram os seus post's. Sempre acreditei que se discutissemos com frontalidade e boa educação, este tema pode ser muito esclarecedor.

Gostei muito desta solução e acho que é fácil de implementar:




> Assim, se eu fosse logista faria tudo ao meu alcance para dinamizar a aquariofilia em Portugal principalmente as camadas jovens.
> 
> Desde workshops práticos quer na loja quer em espaços públicos, concursos, cursos de aquariofilia passo por passo, acordos com clubes de aquariofilia, etc ... qualquer coisa que permitisse mais e mais pessoas começar e manter este fantástico Hobby.
> 
> Propagação de corais, kits de vivos para aquários (em função do tamanho e da experiência do utilizador) com possibilidades de troca. 
> 
> Hospital e sistema de quarentena para quem o quisesse usar com um pagamento em regime de aluguer.
> 
> Compras de grupo patrocinadas pela loja.
> ...



É por isto que o Rui Manuel Gaspar disse, que as lojas físicas são necessárias ao hobby! As lojas quer a gente queira ou não são o principal motor do hobby em Portugal. 

Por todos os comentários que aqui se colocaram vimos que é díficil diminuir os preços.... então aposte-se na qualidade!!!!

Eu não me importo de pagar 50€ por um ocellaris desde que este não morra. Até posso comprar todos os meus peixes 3-4x mais caros desde que me durem 5-10 anos.

Não quero e acho inadmissível gastar 15€ em ocellaris e eles morrerem ao fim de 15 dias.

----------


## TMC IBERIA

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Só mais uma coisa... O Brian também disse uma coisa que há muito eu ando a pensar 




> O problema prende-se muitas vezes com falta de UV, picos de amónia, FALTA DE COMIDA, falta de higiene.


Se calhar quando compramos um peixe, deviamos dar-lhe de comer umas 10x ao dia, pouca quantidade e várias vezes ao dia. 
Faço aqui um mea-culpa... também nós em nossas casas podemos melhorar a qualidade. 
Se não estivermos em casa o dia todo podemos comprar um alimentador automático ou algo do genéro.

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

Parabéns pelo tópico estou a adorar.

Li atentamente o post da tmc e fiquei curioso porque reparei que não usam cobre.
E pelo que percebo as lojas usam.
Depois de comprar vários peixes em varias loja, com o pior desfecho (morte), cheguei á conclusão  que provavelmente não estaria a fazem bem em escolher os peixes que lá estavam á mais tempo, por vezes meses. 
Sabemos que o cobre é um óptimo tratamento para os peixes mas, por outro lado “derruba” o seu sistema imunitário.
Será que as lojas não deveriam ter mais controlo sobre esse tipo de tratamento, tipo depois de 3 semanas o peixe estar em cobre, retira-lo para um sistema sem cobre.
Não sei a viabilidade deste processo. 
Mas desde que comecei a comprar peixes com pouco tempo de loja, (por vezes sem nenhum), as mortes desapareceram…

Cumprimentos e mais uma vez parabéns.

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

Realmente a questão da alimentação é fulcral.

Se pensarmos bem um peixe faz o quê durante todo o dia???

A nossa opinião é a de que passa a maior parte do tempo a comer (pequenas quantidades de cada vez) mas passa grande parte do tempo a comer. A quantidade que dão durante o dia é a mesma mas dividida ao longo do dia. Outro aspecto interessante é a variedade de comida que podem dar desta forma.

Se de repente lhe tiramos esse padrão de alimentação está claro que o sistema imunitário dele vai sofrer. O mesmo acontece com qualquer pessoa que viaje para outro pais e se ponha a comer fora de horas e coisas estranhas que não está habituado.

Relativamente ao Cobre a questão é um pouco mais complexa.

Os tratamentos de cobre ou de qualquer outra medicação podem ser feitos mas como em qualquer ser humano com moderação. Deve ser feito separado de invertebrados e se necessário por tempos prolongados fora de venda em zonas de quarentena.

O tratamento preventivo que fazemos aqui é banhos de água doce a alguns peixes o que erradica a maioria de doenças bacterianas e parasiticas externas.

Utilizamos também uma solução de "marine cure" (podem solicitar em qualquer loja especializada) que contém diversos quimicos para algumas situações especificas no entanto o uso é muito controlado em concentrações de cobre final infimas (abaixo de 0.05 mg/l). a maioria das soluções comerciais obrigam a um uso continuado e de elevada concentração de cobre o que pode desequilibrar o sistema imunitário de um peixe, sem duvida.

Infelizmente a vacinação de peixes ainda não é algo generalizado e temos de recorrer a outras soluções por vezes.

Não obstante a utilização de medicação controlada é segura e não oferece problemas desde que continuemos com uma boa alimentação e qualidade de águas e mais uma vez uma excelente higiene de aquários de forma a evitar infecções oportunistas.

No nosso caso como existe uma triagem e escolha feita na origem constante conseguimos não ter problemas de maior nas nossas instalações. No entanto como é fácil de perceber basta algum passo da viagem stressar mais um peixe (abaixamento de temperatura, atrasos em voos, etc...) que podem fazer aparecer doenças latentes que depois têm de ser controladas e tratadas.

A medicação não é um bicho de sete cabeças no entanto se bem aplicada pode ser uma optima mais valia para a recuperação de algumas espécies.

No entanto volto a frisar que darmos as condições ideais aos nossos animais é sempre o melhor. Porque o seu próprio sistema imunitário resolve a maioria dos problemas.

Uma das coisas que defendo e que raramente vejo é de que o próprio cliente final devia ter um aquário de quarentena pequeno de forma a efectuar uma adaptação o mais controlada possivel de novos animais no seu aquário. Existem diversas doenças latentes (tal como a gripe nos humanos) sendo que basta um momento de stress mais intenso como levarem uma tareia de uma donzela dominante ou de um cirurgião mais mal disposto e de repente a doença encontra uma oportunidade para surgir e infectar todo o aquário, e ai temos um problema grave.

Um aquário de quarentena poderá ser apenas um aquário pequeno com água do aquário principal em que o animal é adaptado às condições do mesmo e da sua nova casa até se encontrar a comer e a responder bem. Ai pode ser junto ao resto da comunidade.

Não digo que efectuem quarentenas veterinárias tais como os aquários publicos fazem em que um animal pode ficar 4 a 5 meses em observação antes de ir para o aquário principal sendo literalmente desparasitado e limpo de tudo e mais alguma coisa, porque isto temos mesmo de saber fazê-lo senão corre mal. No entanto uma adaptação mais cuidada resulta em optimos resultados finais e um aquário equilibrado.

Por outro lado acho que os peixes devem ser deixados nas lojas e o proprio cliente final deve pedir informações sobre há quanto tempo o tem, o que come, etc... Um dos pontos de honra que temos é a de que todos os clientes podem alimentar os seus peixes antes de os comprarem. disponibilizamos comida a toda a hora para poderem fazer a sua selecção. O mesmo poderia acontecer numa loja de forma a que possam observar o comportamento do peixe. Da mesma forma é fácil de ver se os peixes nos seguem nas loja ou se assustam com a nossa passagem. Se nos seguirem é porque estão já habituados a comer e estão bem de saude com um comportamento impecável!!

Concordo que a procura de qualidade vem do cliente final e cabe ao logista responder a essa procura adaptando-se e dar um excelente serviço de aconselhamento e disponibilidade.

Brian

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Viva,
> 
> Realmente a questão da alimentação é fulcral.
> 
> Uma das coisas que defendo e que raramente vejo é de que o próprio cliente final devia ter um aquário de quarentena pequeno de forma a efectuar uma adaptação o mais controlada possivel de novos animais no seu aquário. Existem diversas doenças latentes (tal como a gripe nos humanos) sendo que basta um momento de stress mais intenso como levarem uma tareia de uma donzela dominante ou de um cirurgião mais mal disposto e de repente a doença encontra uma oportunidade para surgir e infectar todo o aquário, e ai temos um problema grave.
> 
> Um aquário de quarentena poderá ser apenas um aquário pequeno com água do aquário principal em que o animal é adaptado às condições do mesmo e da sua nova casa até se encontrar a comer e a responder bem. Ai pode ser junto ao resto da comunidade.
> 
> Brian


Olá Brian

Apesar de ser considerado um post controverso, acho-o deveras interessante, pois abre um pouco o leque da aquariofilia, que se manteve fechado dentro de um baú, durante muito tempo.
Por isso consider-o um dos melhores post`s que aqui foi descutido nos ultimos tempos :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .

Gostaria agora de saber, se vocês TMC fazem quarentena aos peixes que comercializam e de que maneira o fazem?

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

De facto é uma excelente questão.

Na verdade posso responder que sim.

No entanto temos de definir bem o que é feito porque obviamente como trabalhamos com 1200 espécies distintas temos diversos factores em jogo.

Um quarentena (e o rui que me corrija) é definida como o tempo em que um animal é observado após um acontecimento x de forma a ser considerado estável e sem risco de transmissão de doenças a outros animais no mesmo meio.

Desta forma fazemos a quarentena após uma cuidada observação e descanso do animal após a sua chegada. Temo-los durante tempos que podem variar 1 semana a 1 mês numa sala distinta da de venda onde o animal é tratado com toda a atenção e alimentado com uma luz menos intensa.

Após este periodo seguirá para a sala de venda onde os animais se encontram ao dispor de qualquer logista. Se durante as nossas verificações notamos que algum animal se encontra mais debilitado (normalmente porque toques de rede ou agressões com outros peixes mais territoriais) ele voltará para a quarentena até estar recuperado. O importante é monitorizar constantemente os comportamentos dos animais de forma a termos a certeza do que vendemos ser o melhor que sabemos e podemos fazer.

Não sei se respondi à sua questão, mas este é o nosso método e que encontrámos que funciona.

Muitas pessoas confundem um pouco quarentena com uma esterilização do animal.

Da mesma forma que um ser humano pode passar 6 meses fechado numa sala a ser alimentado e que quando sai e apanha o primeiro inverno apanha uma gripe, um animal pode sobre as condições certas apanhar um surto de criptocarion ou de outra doença qualquer.

O conceito de quarentena e de esterilização absoluta não devem ser confundidos. 

Respeitosamente,

Brian

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Obrigado Ricardo pelo exelente topico.

Eu estou no hobby deste dos 8 anos tenho 39 anos por isso já muita agua passou por baixo desta ponte.

Acho e tenho a certeza que a loja Reefdicus foi a melhor loja que tivemos em Portugal na altura, porquê?
Porque havia uma interligação entre os empregados e os clientes que não existia em outras lojas na altura.
Rui Ferreira de Almeida podias explicar como a tua loja o conseguia?

Acho o que falta em muitas lojas em Portugal é confiança entre o logista e cliente, nós estamos a comprar vivos e não um mero produto.



Nos ultimos 5 anos tem havido uma explosão de lojas ligadas a aquariofilia, mas nem todos tem jeito para a coisa e a maioria vai a falência ficando os mais "espertos" que não vão em modas.
Porque hoje em dia será pela crise ou por moda varios lojistas entraram em guerra dos preços dos peixes,  um vende a 10 só porque o outro vende a 15 e ainda tabelam os seus preços pela a loja que vende mais barato as vezes -1 ou 2  :SbSourire2:  para quê para vender mais e depois num curto espaço de tempo abrir falência.

Não era mais inteligente unirem se todos e combaterem os preços altos em conjunto, importações em grupo. :yb665: 


-As vezes entro numa loja com baterias de aquarios cheias de peixes doentes e alguns mortos, com preços a baixo da média e saio e não compro nada porque sei se comprar um peixe daqueles em más condições ele vai acabar por morrer e matar-me mais uns quantos que eu tenho no meu aquario, pois o barato sai caro muito caro as vezes. :Icon Cry: 
Mas ultimamente os preços tem subido muito deve-se a quem? Gostava de encontrar o culpado. :yb665: 


Esse de o peixe comer 10 vezes por dia é engraçada nunca tinha ouvido tal coisa  :SbSourire2: .
A meu ver os peixes que chegam de uma importação devem ser bem alimentados "qualidade" em conjunto com vitaminas para fortificar o peixe e ajuda-lo a minimizar as horas de viagem.
Um peixe no estado selvegem não passa o dia todo a comer tem outras coisas mais importantes do que comer, não ser comido, arranjar uma parceira e defender o seu territorio. :SbSourire2: 



-Amigo Brian dia 26/02/2011 temos um almoço convivio do Reefforum em Leiria, podias aparecer por lá e levares o companheiro Rui e no fim faziamos um visita a TMC, e esta em. :SbOk: 



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Acho *o que falta em muitas lojas em Portugal é confiança entre o logista e cliente*, nós estamos a comprar vivos e não um mero produto.


É engraçado, quando abri este tópico:

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/um-alert...do-pais-21246/

conseguiram logo torná-lo numa discussão de preços, este mesmo tem servido mais uma vez para discutir preços...
*
Será que o que importa é mesmo só o dinheiro?*

É que se é calo-me de vez...

A pergunta é: *Se eu fosse lojista...*

Ora pois, se eu fosse lojista (o que muito provavelmente significaria, nos tempos que correm, uma elevada dose de insanidade mental  :SbSourire:  ) preocupava-me em tratar os clientes como clientes e não como chatos que só vêm aqui comprar umas comidinhas...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas ,
> 
> Se eu fosse logista ... Bem, eu quero ser logista mas ainda tenho 25 anos pela frente antes de ter que me preocupar com isso. 
> 
> Sinceramente nenhum empregado meu faria um comentário ao cliente sem saber do que está a falar. Muitas vezes é preferível dizer "não sei" do que dar respostas que nem lembram ao Diabo.
> 
> Muito se tem falado de compras, compras em grupo, importações directas, compras à TMC, etc ...
> 
> Mas na prática só existe uma maneira de conseguir baixar os preços (pelo menos na minha opinião).
> ...


Viva Rui,

Gosto das tuas ideias, mas atenção que se aumentares a procura, mantendo a oferta o preço sobe. :SbSourire21: 

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Viva Rui,
> 
> Gosto das tuas ideias, mas atenção que se aumentares a procura, mantendo a oferta o preço sobe.
> 
> Abraço


 
Claro ... eu sei disso mas acredito que aumentando a procura também posso aumentar a oferta levando a que isso baixe o preço.

Como exemplo simplista ... se eu tiver 10 clientes compro 2 ou 3 Zebrassomas mas se tiver 100 clientes se calhar já compro 30 ...

Acredito que se comprar 30 tenho um preço mais em conta do que se comprar 3 ... penso eu de que ...

Bobby, Tareco ...  Busca!!!

Abraço,

----------


## TMC IBERIA

> Olá companheiros.
> 
> Obrigado Ricardo pelo exelente topico.
> 
> Eu estou no hobby deste dos 8 anos tenho 39 anos por isso já muita agua passou por baixo desta ponte.
> 
> Acho e tenho a certeza que a loja Reefdicus foi a melhor loja que tivemos em Portugal na altura, porquê?
> Porque havia uma interligação entre os empregados e os clientes que não existia em outras lojas na altura.
> Rui Ferreira de Almeida podias explicar como a tua loja o conseguia?
> ...


Viva,

Obrigado pelo convite, mas no entanto estarei fora de lisboa nesse fim de semana. Terei todo o gosto no entanto em participar noutro evento.

Este ano não há evento do Reefforum??

Brian

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas,

São empresas de excelência como a TMC que o país e o nosso hobbie precisa.
Obrigado pelo vosso depoimento que nos ajudou a conhecer um pouco melhor
como vocês trabalham.

----------


## Vitor Melo

Escrevo novamente neste tópico porque este tema é deveras interessante e está a ser discutido de forma inteligente.

É fácil confundirem o Vitor Melo com a Arca de Noé, pois já lá vão 4 anos de trabalho nesta empresa e é como Vitor Melo que gostava que encarassem estas minhas palavras. 

Tenho a felicidade de fazer do meu hobby a minha profissão e, como devem imaginar, isso dá-me um gozo tremendo e permite-me levantar da cama todos os dias e encarar os 200km's de viagem como um meio para chegar perto desta coisa (demasiado) ingrata que é a aquariofilia. 

Quero com isto dizer que tenho sempre o cuidado de transmitir ao cliente o meu conhecimento e a minha filosofia na aquariofilia (porque considero que há imensas) e essa minha filosofia passa muito pelo "keep it simple" e, essencialmente, por fazermos dos aquários momentos de lazer e não sermos reféns dos mesmos. Ora, isto também quer dizer que considero que, mais do que todos, as lojas são as principais responsáveis pelo desenvolvimento da aquariofilia em Portugal (atenção que me refiro às lojas físicas). E isto leva-me a outra questão que, até me ser provado o contrário, continuarei a fazer:

Recuso-me liminarmente a utilizar de forma contínua os sistemas de UV em qualquer dos aquários que temos. Porquê? Por vários motivos:

(sem ordem de importância)

1 - Pouquíssimos são os clientes que têm UV em casa.
2 - É justo que se pense que os aquários dos clientes sejam imensamente mais estáveis que qualquer aquário de uma loja.
3 - Se uso UV de forma continuada na loja, o mais certo é que um peixe doente se manifeste em casa do cliente e não na loja.

Resumindo e concluindo: não me passa pela cabeça dar melhores condições aos peixes nas lojas do que aquelas que os clientes têm em casa sob pena e risco de os ditos peixes morrerem em casa do cliente. Prefiro ter os problemas na loja do que os ter nos aquário dos clientes (espero que me tenha feito entender). Também não quero que se pense que temos os peixes em más condições e sub nutridos e etc e tal. E tal como já disse, é o amor à camisola que me faz correr todos os dias e, felizmente, não sou o único na loja que tem prazer no que faz...

Em todo o caso, nos aquários dos peixes de água salgada, utilizamos UV nos 2 ou 3 primeiros dias após a recepção dos mesmos, pois considero que é o período crítico.


Relativamente à TMC, parece-me indiscutível que se não é o melhor armazém da Europa, é seguramente dos melhores. Também já tive oportunidade de o dizer (sim, porque é o único fornecedor que conheço que envia questionários aos lojistas para poderem melhorar) que dos melhores se espera sempre mais e melhor!


Um grande abraço a todos,
Vitor Melo

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva pessoal,

Excelente tópico, sem dúvida nota máxima! 

Acho que muita gente tirou muitas dúvidas em relação ao funcionamento dos nossos lógistas ou de alguns no mercado Português. Por vezes achamos que os lógistas praticam preços muitos elevados e é verdade que alguns até exageram, mas a minha prioridade é a qualidade, não me importo de pagar mais para ter um peixe ou coral com mais qualidade. Por vezes caio na asneira de comprar um ou outro peixe de origem manhosa e é quase garantido a morte do mesmo, é sempre um tiro no escuro.

É verdade, e muitos sabem que existem lógistas que não têm qualidade nenhuma, e por vezes os peixes são vendidos com margens reduzidas só para que o peixe ou coral não fique muito tempo na loja. Isso só demostra que muitos dos lógistas sabem da realialidade deles e mesmo assim não fazem nada para melhorar as suas condições. 

Nós podemos ter anos de aquáriofilia, mas estamos sempre a aprender, e no meu caso este tópico veio-me ensinar muita.

Quero agradecer ao Ricardo Pinto pela brilhante ideia de ter criado este tópico.

abraço
carlos

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> É engraçado, quando abri este tópico:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/f8/um-alert...do-pais-21246/
> 
> conseguiram logo torná-lo numa discussão de preços, este mesmo tem servido mais uma vez para discutir preços...
> *
> Será que o que importa é mesmo só o dinheiro?*
> 
> É que se é calo-me de vez...
> ...


Olá Bruno.

O preço varia de loja para loja e as despesas que cada lojista tem, como foi explicado por varios membros e alguns lojistas.
Acho que não podemos por em causa os preços de um lojista que apresenta boas condições para os vivos e vende com qualidade.
Podemos por em causa lojistas que na tentativa de conseguir os preços mais baixos, comprem vivo sem qualquer qualidade.

Quem tem a culpa aqui não são os lojista mas sim os clientes que não procuram a qualidade mas sim os preços baixos, será que vale apena fazermos presão para que os lojistas baixem os preços dos vivos. :yb665: 
A vida esta dificil para todos nós, claro que também os afecta a eles.

Este topico pode ser uma chamada de atenção para mudar a maneira de pensar dos aquariofilistas, porque se nos mudarmos os lojistas são obrigados a mudar connosco se não perdem mercado. 


Porque que quando entramos numa loja que não tem condições para manter vivos e compramos peixes ou corais e saimos todos contentes porque achamos que fizemos um bom negocio.
Porque não fazemos o contrario, se o fizermos o lojista vai ser obrigado a criar condições para os vivos e de certeza que vai vender mais e criar amizade com alguns dos clientes, essa é a melhor publicidade que uma loja pode ter.



-*Se eu fosse lojista* iria tentava agradar todos os meus clientes, mas como isso é impossivel porque somos todos diferentes, iria então dar o meu melhor na medida dos meus conhecimentos.
Acho que é isso que se passa em qualquer loja em Portugal. :SbOk: 



-Amigo Brian. :Olá: 
Realizar um evento este ano seria "ouro sobre azul"  :SbSourire2:  mas quem manda não sou eu, terás de perguntar ao companheiro Juca.
Podiamos começar por uma visita guiada a TMC. :Palmas: 



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

Realmente podiamos tentar um evento em grande... com o apoio da TMC...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Realmente é um tópico que estou a acompanhar com muita atenção!

já agora que a TMC acabou por revelar tanta coisa que a maioria de nos desconhecia, poderia esclarecer também mais uma coisa!

Como é feita a classificação dos tamanhos dos peixes, como o fazem?

è a olhometro, ou têm alguns parametros, para as diferentes especies????

PAra mim este é o cerne da questão..eu não me importo de todo comprar peixes mais caros e de qualidade...mas já me importo de pagar por um cirugião pequeno(deverás pequeno), que venha rotulado de tamanho M (médio)..... ou é impressão minha ou cada vez os peixes vêm mais pequenos....e já fiz várias encomendas a lojistas, que acabaram por não trazer os peixes, porque na TMC atribuiam um tamanho ao peixe totalmente dispar do seu tamanho real...e como sabem os preços diferem de tamanho S, para M e para L.....

Não estou a atacar ninguem, simplesmente, como estamos numa onda de abertura, gostaria de saber mais este pequeno detalhe.....

cumps

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Acho e tenho a certeza que a loja Reefdicus foi a melhor loja que tivemos em Portugal na altura, porquê?
> Porque havia uma interligação entre os empregados e os clientes que não existia em outras lojas na altura.
> Rui Ferreira de Almeida podias explicar como a tua loja o conseguia?


Viva Rogério ! 
Não penso que tenha havido um mérito ou uma razão especial. A Reefdiscus apareceu na altura certa quando havia uma "sede" muito grande pela novidade da água salgada, porque havia pouca oferta em termos de qualidade e diversidade , e porque foi uma altura extremamente rica em termos de desenvolvimento de equipamento para aquários de recife . Nós tínhamos uma paixão louca pelo hobby e a Reefdiscus tornou-se um ponto de encontro , especialmente aos sábados de grandes aquariofilistas de todo o País que faziam tertúlias espontâneas e criavam um ambiente muito interessante à volta dos aquários . O Jorge ( Machado de Sousa) contava-nos as suas experiências e todos ouviam avidamente, o Luís Simões ( que muito fez pela aquariofilia salgada em Portugal) com os seus DIY fabulosos o Paulo Serrano e o aquário que montou para uma discoteca em Leiria, enfim acontecimentos únicos num tempo em que era uma aventura ter um aquário de água salgada.
Hoje acho que há muito mais informação , muito mais e melhores aquariofilistas , mas falta dar um salto qualitativo em que não basta manter os peixes e corais  durante meses, mas sim mantê-los durante anos. Falta também compreendermos melhor a necessidade de quarentena e torná-la parte integrante do nosso hobby.
Acho fabuloso o aumento da troca de Frags entre os Hobbystas e constitui para mim o futuro sustentado do Hobby.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Nós tínhamos uma paixão louca pelo hobby e a Reefdiscus tornou-se um ponto de encontro , especialmente aos sábados de grandes aquariofilistas de todo o País que faziam tertúlias espontâneas e criavam um ambiente muito interessante à volta dos aquários . O Jorge ( Machado de Sousa) contava-nos as suas experiências e todos ouviam avidamente, o Luís Simões ( que muito fez pela aquariofilia salgada em Portugal) com os seus DIY fabulosos o Paulo Serrano e o aquário que montou para uma discoteca em Leiria, enfim acontecimentos únicos num tempo em que era uma aventura ter um aquário de água salgada.


É precisamente por isto que eu acho as lojas físicas insubstítuiveis!
Este tipo de ambiente é que faz o hobby crescer em Portugal. 

Se fosse só pelo fórum de certeza que eu não era tão "doente" por aquariofilia como sou.
Eu gosto dessas tertúlias e das amizades que daí nascem. 
A aquariofilia só chega a vício quando temos oportunidade de partilhar este hobby com amigos que nos percebem.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olà companheiros. :Palmas: 

Chegaram mesmo ao ponto em que eu queria que chegassem. :SbSourire2: 

Esse espirito de amizade, confianção e entre ajuda é que faz uma loja grandiosa, as vezes não é preciso ter as baterias de aquarios cheias de peixes e as parteleiras cheias de produtos e equipamentos.



"Discutir faz bem é saudavel" dizia o nosso companheiro Juca. :Olá: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbOk:

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

Olá Sr. Pedro Chouriço.

Para responder à sua questão sobre os tamanho concordo que poderá encontrar em lojas que comprem em diversos locais tamanhos distintos.

O que nunca encontrará é uma loja que compre à TMC tamanhos diferentes em envios de datas diferentes.

A classificação por tamanhos que fazemos é a que nos parece lógica e adaptada ao nosso mercado.

Como principio base um Médio é o tamanho ideal para um aquário comum (200 a 300 litros).

Na TMC só há 3 pessoas cá dentro que anotam tamanho o que faz com que os mesmos saiam sempre iguais. Esta consistência para nós é importante e não queremos que o cliente receba surpresas desagradéveis porque como muito bem diz os preços variam por tamanho (alguma vezes 20%) porque o volume ocupado no transporte é também maior ou menor implicando um custo mais elevado ou mais barato.

Por norma os tamanhos variam muito de fornecedor para fornecedor porque dependente da origem um M pode ser de um tamanho (tamanha que eles têm por lá mais abundante) mas que pode ser distinto de outro lado do mundo. Nós não seguimos esse padrão de identificação.

Os nossos tamanhos são aqueles que consideramos ideais para os aquários.

Nunca vamos pelo tamanho efectivo que o peixe pode atingit na natureza porque nunca em aquariofilia apenas vendemos os mais pequenos.

Por norma também vejo que no mercado as pessoas gostam de ter peixes enormes que muitas vezes se encontram desajustados aos aquários que têm. Por essa razão se virem o nosso tamanho conseguem também ajustar a compra que estão a fazer com o nosso aconselhamento.

No fim do dia garanto-lhe que existe uma classificação igual em todos os envios para todos os clientes de forma a garantir uniformidade no mercado. Não o fazemos ao calhas ou a olhómetro de modo algum.

O outro aspecto é que estar a importar peixes grandes adultos em tamanho reprodutivo é na nossa opinião éticamente reprovável e promovemos a importação de items com tamanho juvenil. Estes são perfeitos para aquariofilia e muito facilmente adaptáveis aos aquários. Um peixe de maiores dimensões pode gerar problemas na ambientação do mesmo e estaremos de modo indirecto a ter um impacto grande na sustentabilidade do hobby.

Os peixes juvenis existem em muito maior abundância e a recolha de uma percentagem infima dos mesmos não representa qualquer impacto natural. Com o passar dos anos e crescimento natural dos items o numero de peixes que chegam a adulto é menor por acção de predação natural (estima-se que apenas 10 a 15% da maioria das espécies) chegam ao estado adulto. Se recolhermos estes ai sim estaremos a ter um impacto maior. Esta é também uma questão ética a ter em conta.

Respeitosamente,

Brian

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Como principio base um Médio é o tamanho ideal para um aquário comum (200 a 300 litros).
> 
> 
> Na TMC só há 3 pessoas cá dentro que anotam tamanho o que faz com que os mesmos saiam sempre iguais.
> 
> Os nossos tamanhos são aqueles que consideramos ideais para os aquários.
> 
> Não o fazemos ao calhas ou a olhómetro de modo algum.



A resposta continua ambigua....então mas o que é o tamanho M para um cirugião por exemplo...8cm, 10cm, 12 cm?

Afinal sempre é a olhometro.....pois essas mesmas 3 pessoas não têm uma escala para catalogar os peixes....para a pessoa A um cirugião tamanho M pode ter 10 cm e para a pessoa B o tamanho M já pode ser um peixe com 12 cm...

Também concordo que os peixes devem ser o mais pequeno possível....mas também não devem ser xs (como hepathus que já vi)!!!

cumps

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

Vou ter de discordar novamente. A classificação é um processo que requer bastante formação interna e como tal apenas 3 pessoas em cada TMC é que estão autorizadas a dar tamanhos de forma a manter consistência no que enviamos. Não existe manipulação de qualquer tipo em tamanhos ou preços.

A TMC mantém os mesmos preços o ano, bem como os tamanhos de forma a criar estabilidade no mercado. Não sei se ainda é do tempo onde se encontrava um Flavescens a 40€ numa semana e na seguinte na mesma loja a 70€, simplesmente porque o fornecedor mudava os preços embora mantivesse o tamanho. Isso deixou de acontecer....


Todos os nossos clientes podem perguntar o tamanho em cm dos peixes que querem comprar e o seu preço. É decisão deles levar ou não como em qualquer relação comercial. Agora não mudamos tamanhos apenas por regatearem tamanhos porque acham que estes são M porque já viram noutro sitio como M.

Existem mesmo situações em que mesmo o nosso L é mais barato e do mesmo tamanho de um M de outros fornecedores. Não é uma questão de preço mas de consistência e qualidade.

O tamanho de um cirurgião é dependente da espécie...

Se estiver a falar num hepatus o M é entre 4 a 5 cm, se estiver a falar num leucosternun o M anda entre 7 e 8 cm se estiver a falar de um Flavescens ou desjardini o tamanho anda nos 5 a 6 cm.

Aqui temos aquários onde pomos os S e aquários onde pomos M logo tornando-se fácil.

Os hepatus que se refere serão os Tiny que são abaixo de S.

Os hepatus Tiny são peixes que devem ser alimentado muito frequentemente porque digerem a comida que comem muito rapidamente. Senao for alimentado muito regularmente eles vão sofrer com isso por não terem reservas. Existem comidas próprias e fornecidas por nós em pasta para estas espécies. Seguindo este protocolo nenhum logista vai ter problemas.

Da mesma forma que há espécies de coral mais delicadas e que requerem condições especiais, os peixes também têm casos onde a dedicação tem de ser maior a mantê-los.

O tamanho a que depois o logista vende logicamente não é controlável por nós, mas o nosso tamanho M é o mesmo aqui, em Londres, ou qualquer outro local da TMC sempre o mesmo.

Respeitosamente,

Brian

----------


## Helena Pais

> Como principio base um Médio é o tamanho ideal para um aquário comum (200 a 300 litros).
> 
> 
> Os nossos tamanhos são aqueles que consideramos ideais para os aquários.
> 
> Nunca vamos pelo tamanho efectivo que o peixe pode atingit na natureza porque nunca em aquariofilia apenas vendemos os mais pequenos.
> 
> 
> Não o fazemos ao calhas ou a olhómetro de modo algum.
> ...


Olá Brian.

Pelo que deduzi, o tamanho que vendem não diz respeito à dimensão do peixe, mas pelo espaço que ocupam num aquário? 

Quanto aos cirurgiões até me parece consensual, mas quando se tratam de peixes mais pequenos como o fazem?

Por exemplo, um cirurgião e um ocellaris? Vendem cirurgiões M que nem os Ocellaris chegarão a esse comprimento em adultos. 
Segundo o vosso ponto de vista, todos os peixes de tamanho pequeno em adulto (6-10cms) serão todos Small?

Pegando na última frase que destaquei... Ao calhas não será certamente... quanto à parte do olhómetro, os peixes são medidos?

Têm alguma base para os qualificar, como por exemplo:
Peixes de 1-8 cm-> S ; peixes entre  9-14 cm -> M ; peixes maiores de 14 cm-> L  ?

Atenciosamente,

Pedro

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Brian... 

O meu post anterior fica sem efeito, tendo em conta que já se fala em números.

Quanto ao concordar ou não... na minha opinião, acho que deveriam reflectir o tamanho do peixe em relação ao seu possível tamanho adulto...

Atenciosamente,

Pedro

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

Os tamanhos TMC são como explicado acima avaliados de acordo com o tamanho ideal para um aquário. O M é o tamanho ideal para um aquário tipico de 200 a 300 litros.

Como diz e bem existem espécies mais pequenas como palhaços, wrasses, góbios, e como tal não podemos ter uma escala de cm como a que refere.

Um palhaço de cativeiro M por exemplo será de 3 a 3.5 cm bem como a maioria dos wrasses juvenis, ou outros palhaços.

Um anjo juvenil L por exemplo pode ser bastante grande 10 a 12 cm (mas tem de ter já um pouco de colaração adulto) pelo que se torna fácil de distinguir e um anjo imperador M nosso tem cerca de 8-10 cm que é bastante grande quando comparado com o standard da maioria dos fornecedores. Dai também sermos conhecidos um pouco por termos anjos caros mas a maioria dos clientes depois de ver o peixe diz, Claro mas o M deles é igual a um L dos outros.

Deixo aqui a nota que se alguem desejar um tamanho especifico ou peixe por encomenda a lojas apenas deverá referir isso ao logista e nós teremos todo o gosto em dar o preço e disponibilidade do mesmo ao logista com o tamanho exacto que pretende.

Respeitosamente,

Brian

Espero que tenha sido claro.

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Brian!

Queria agradecer o seu esclarecimento público em relação aos tamanhos... 

Sendo assim, sempre que um cliente vai a uma loja já pode ter uma noção dos tamanhos TMC salvaguardando os lojistas. 

Atenciosamente,

Pedro

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas!

A pertinencia para saber a escala utilizada para catalogar os peixes seria mesmo essa....evitar enganos....

Assim já estou esclarecido, embora ainda pense que os tamanhos considerados, por exemplo para os cirugioes tamanho M, são pequenos....

Mas como se custuma dizer só compra quem quer!

cumps

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Boa noite,

Pergunta à TMC

Como podemos saber quais as lojas que compram peixes à TMC.

Já agora pergunto se não existe informação sistematizada que possa passar para o cliente sobre origem do peixe que compram, tamanho, data captura, tratamentos, alimentação etc.., enfim informação veterinária, para que a compra não seja tanto a olhometro. Pergunto isto porque foi referido que faziam controlo veterinário.

Não sei se a minha pergunta é clara? 

Não me crendo intrometer demasiado :HaEbouriffe:  não podiam exigir isso ao lojistas que vos compram peixes. Assim a qualidade percebida aumentava muito e era controlável. (tipo intel inside)

Cumprimentos
Sérgio

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Os hepatus que se refere serão os Tiny que são abaixo de S.
> 
> Os hepatus Tiny são peixes que devem ser alimentado muito frequentemente porque digerem a comida que comem muito rapidamente. Senao for alimentado muito regularmente eles vão sofrer com isso por não terem reservas. Existem comidas próprias e fornecidas por nós em pasta para estas espécies. Seguindo este protocolo nenhum logista vai ter problemas.


Então e depois quando os peixes são vendidos....em casa não temos essa tal pasta...ou também pode ser vendida a clientes?

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

Para poder identificar se os peixes são da TMC lançámos à pouco tempo um sistema de etiquetas que é dado aos clientes que nos compram animais nesse em cada compra por animal.

Ou seja, a etiqueta é posta no aquário de venda da loja e tem o nosso logo, nome cientifico, nome comum e mês em que é vendido ao logista. Assim ajuda ao logista a não misturar lotes e não vender peixes que chegaram recentemente à loja...

Por outro lado qualquer logista que pergunta daremos a indicação de onde vem um animal especifico. Isso concordo que seria um serviço que o logista poderia dar ao cliente final. Nós fazemo-lo quando solicitado pelo logista ou aquário publico. Por exemplo se um aquário publico quiser fazer uma exposição muito especifica até lhe podemos dizer em que ilha e a que profundida e o dia da captura do peixe em alguns casos. No entanto não é normal quererem tanto detalhe, mas já aconteceu.

A Pasta pode ser adquirida em qualquer loja que nos solicite. Chamamos-lhe bola de alga e é uma mistura veterinária. É um pouco cara no entanto.

Uma solução barata é utilizar gamma seaweed dry - que opodem por numa mola ou presa numa rocha e os peixes ficam o dia todo a bicar nela. Existem dois tipos - a vermelha (enriquecida com alho) e a verde (enriquecida com aomega 3) Aqui ainda a embebemos em Gamma nutraplus.

Brian

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Porque é que os logistas não vendem com um bom desconto, todos os peixes que sejam entregues aos clientes na altura em eles chegam dos distribuidores. Assim, como não têm que fazer a aclimatização, não têm o risco dos exemplares morrerem dessa fase. Claro que isto dá para fazer a todos os peixes que são pré-encomendados pelos clientes.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parece-me uma boa ideia para fazer baixar o preço final, mas ao mesmo tempo é um corte a direito na qualidade.

Eu não compraria um peixe assim. Porque depois chegava a casa, o peixe não comia ou "traz" alguma doença, e como é? A culpa era minha.

Prefiro pagar mais um pouco uns 20 ou 30% mais e escolher um peixe, saudável, a "comer".

Eu acho que já disse anteriormente, mas repito, prefiro pagar 50€ por um peixe que me dure 4 ou 5 anos, do que pagar 25€ pelo mesmo peixe e ele morrer ao fim de 15 dias ou um mês. Neste exemplo, para mim, o de 50€ ficou barato e o de 25€ é que foi caro.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pois, mas aí era uma opção do cliente. Eu preferia ter um desconto bom, já que a grande maioria dos lojistas não têm tanques de quarentena, onde os peixes ficam isolados durante um período não inferior a 1 semana para detectar prováveis doenças.

Quando compras um peixes deves pensar que ele está no aquário há 1 mês sozinho! Um peixe vindo da TMC por exemplo já passou por uma quarentena, se vier directamente da origem é igual fazer a habituação no teu aquário do que no da loja. Às vezes é preferível fazer nos nossos aquários, já que sabemos a nossa qualidade da água, ao contrário do que acontece nas lojas.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Sim, concordo contigo, nesse aspecto da TMC. 

Mas alguma vez propuseste isso a um lojista - trazer um peixe directo da TMC - e ele vender-te com desconto? Parece-me razoável.

O Vítor Melo disse que fica supreendido como o pessoal no fórum se organiza para compras em grupo para comprar da Aquaristic ou outro site online, mas ninguém foi a uma loja falar que desconto eles faziam para uma compra em grupo.

Eu não sou advogado de ninguém, muito menos de lojistas. 
Vi muitas lojas de aquariofilia a abrir e a fechar. Não acho que eles sejam culpados pelos altos preços praticados no mercado.... é mesmo assim. Enquanto não existir reprodução em "massa", quer de corais, quer de peixes, vamos continuar a pagar muitos €€€'s por um peixe.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Sim, concordo contigo, nesse aspecto da TMC. 
> 
> Mas alguma vez propuseste isso a um lojista - *trazer um peixe directo da TMC* - e ele vender-te com desconto? Parece-me razoável.


Olá Ricardo.

Já fiz isso e até agora tem me corrido bem, tenho peixes comprados desse modo com 3 anos. :SbSourire2: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Já perguntei, e disseram que não podiam fazer desconto porque o preço é tabelado. A ganância das pessoas leva a isso. Podem dizer que os preços são calculados desta e daquela maneira, mas como querem ganhar o máximo têm relutância em fazer isso. 

Mas penso que se alguma loja daqui publicitar esse tipo de desconto ganhará muitos clientes. Penso ser uma boa ideia.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Regras de economia...(nao sendo expert)

Na maioria das vezes os vendedores tem a ideia de que quanto mais depressa se agarrar a massa mais depressa se fica rico, nao e verdade. NOs tempos qeu correm em que todos os compradores sao pequenso economistas e grandes oportunistas acabam sempre por ir atraz de quem mais lhes da, do mais barato.

Entao ja que nao se pode muitas vezes baixar o preço na origem, ou na produçao a teoria e de se criarem descontos:

Ou se perde um pouco a ganancia e/ou ideia errada de arrecadar a massa e se baixa o lucro em favorecimento da fidelizaçao de clientes ou para nao se preder o lucro se criam bonus ou descontos disfarçados tais como os famosos descontos em cartao dos supermercados qeu nao deixam o dinheiro sair de caiza, ma sbaixam o lucro dos patroes porque quem quiser obter o desconto tem que la voltar e tem qeu voltar a comprar la.

Quero com isto dizer qeu o desconto nem sempre tm que ser em dinheiro, pode ser em generos...

----------

